# BC Rich NAMM 2016 Sneak Peeks



## Blood Tempest

I belong to a BC Rich enthusiasts group on Facebook and one of the members has been overseas in China working on their import line for NAMM. Some really cool and exciting models coming out from what has been shared. Enough jibber jabber, onto the pr0n!

Neck through models











DiMarzios PAF/Super2, FR Original 1000 Trem, Brown Leatherette HSC.





Mockingbird basses





Dat top





V





Warlocks and Vs





Some 6 and 7 string Warbeasts, among others.















Things seem pretty promising, if I say so.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn, they're actually looking reall-y good this year.


----------



## Blood Tempest

New shop. New guy running the operation. He's been asking what people like to get things in line for 2017 already. Pretty cool. If 2016 is a success, then I think even better things will come.

And for those that don't know, the BC Rich Custom Shop is back open for quotes and builds.


----------



## Thep

Those 7-string heels look nasty. No thanks.

I feel like BC Rich is getting more out of touch with the market year after year. They need more name-brand parts and performance-oriented features to keep up with the rest of the common 'metal' brands of guitars. Or at least some refreshing, modern body styles if that's too much to ask.


----------



## JD27

Oh what I would do for a nicely built Mockingbird...


----------



## Force

Nothing interesting for me so far, not expecting anything either. I want the batwing headstock back.
The Mockingbirds are okay but a red hs on a blue guitar looks hideous.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The rosewood cap on the headstocks has been something they have done for decades. Certainly not for everyone, but its a traditional look.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Some of these look quite cool (especially that spalted-top Warlock ), but I still think they're faintly barking up the wrong tree. I'ma copy and paste what I've written about BCR before:



_"I don't know if you've seen the state of BCR's product line-up recently but it seems like it's in pretty dire straits.

They have a few solid-looking midrange models (I like the Steve Smyth Bich and the Chuck Schuldiner tribute Stealth) but there's no higher-end stuff and there's a horrendous saturation of low-end junk. They have loads of cheap bolt-on stuff with own-brand hardware, sometimes four models where one or two for each shape would suffice. It all looks the same, I'm willing to bet it all sounds and plays the same too, and not well at that. It's a far cry from what they used to make, and it's a shame.

They have far too many stupid shapes and could easily get rid of some without anyone really caring. They should focus on the stuff that's been there for the longest - the Mockingbird, Bich, Eagle, Warlock and Ironbird. The Stealth and Speed V shapes are cool too, and they should definitely have some decent-spec Gunslinger superstrat models. Everything else though? Get it in the sea.

Here's what they should have:

Only one solid budget line, maybe about £200, with good-quality build but own-brand pickups and hardware, available in more finishes than just black, maybe even some bright colours to evoke their 80s hair metal days. One model for each of the above eight shapes.

A lot more good midrange stuff around £5-600 (they have a couple of decent bits already but should really have more), with name-brand pickups and hardware. Some cool 70s-revival neck through models with natural finishes would be awesome, and some 80s-style shred machines... and maybe retain some EMG-loaded black sh*t to appeal to 12-year-old Guitar Center types Maybe two or three distinctly different models for each shape. They already have some cool stuff like the 10-string Bich and the NJ Retro Warlock, but why not more?

What about some higher-end imports to take them into the territory populated by Ibanez Premium and LTD Deluxe? Specs-wise, the above but better - and maybe set up in the USA or something for added gravitas. Either that or some entry-level USA made models, to compete price-wise against lower-end Gibsons and higher-end Ibanezes. Again, give us interesting specs and cool finishes, but keep it to only one or two models per shape.

I don't know what's going on with their custom shop, but we hear so little about it that I wonder if it even exists any more. To be honest, their endorsement roster isn't exactly bursting at the seams, and the website is a bit crap and is seldom updated - I'm speculating, but maybe they're having financial troubles.

It's a shame to see, because they have so many cool, even iconic models... they have the pedigree to turn their line-up into a "greatest hits" if they wanted to... with a bunch of 70s-style Mockingbirds, Eagles, Biches etc, 80s-style Warlocks, Ironbirds and Gunslingers etc..."_



They need a revolution really.


----------



## jl-austin

those are new?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Buckethead, I think that's the new guy's mission. He plans to offer Ironbirds next year from what I've seen, as well as some other surprises. There will be high end options this year. He's already said there will be something for every price point, and they will all be different. Obviously time will tell. I'm with you. I'd love to see some really cool Ironbirds, Eagles, Bichs, etc. It's just gonna take time for them to get this operation running in full, and to see some success to warrant those additions.

Yes, these are new. Some of the stuff resembles existing product lines (pretty much just the Mocks), but there are lots of different additions here.


----------



## electriceye

Meh. I see nothing really new OR exciting, especially at the crap-end of their line. 

Blood, who is this "new guy" you are talking about? The company is still owned by Hanzer, is it not? If he/they has/have any intention of boosting the brand, then they're clearly starting off on the wrong foot. Again.

They need to A) Go back to their roots (and get the actual specs RIGHT for once - they screwed up the 40th line and got the NJR series so wrong it was embarrassing) and B) come out with a respectable USA line that doesn't cost $5k per axe, which NO ONE is going to pay for. A la Charvel. Do they not have a clue that re-releasing the Gunslinger as it was _originally_ made, made in USA with the RIGHT neck profile, would be a HUGE hit? I'm asking a rhetorical question, of course, because I know they don't. 

Not one person is excited about seeing these Chinese-made pieces of garbage. Sorry.

(PS: I still own 5 BCRs from almost all eras)


----------



## Blood Tempest

This "new guy" is Brian from Praxis Musical. The ones that have taken over the import line. Everything is opinion based, of course, but there are people that have liked what they see. It's just your preference. I understand all your gripes. I'm just sharing pics.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Not one person is excited about seeing these Chinese-made pieces of garbage. Sorry.



Speak for yourself. I'm LOVING those neck-thrus.


----------



## A-Branger

the fact that there is a warlock with a traditional headstock in reverse form already says hes been listening to ppls crying lol same can be said with the mockingbird with the big R logo


that top on that contour mockingbird mmmmmmmmmm I still got a soft spot for the last years mockingbird contour deluxe in natural with white pups. Maybe that top is for that?? if so cool is full top (seems like) and not a veneer. But again it might be more expensive.... or thats before go into paint?? either way I like it.




> Dat top



EDIT: after a bit of steering at it I can dare to say its not a full top, is still a veneer.
If you see closely this body is standing in top of a row of the same bodies, and you can tell from the ones and the far right that these bodies already have the quilt on them. As a side profile we can only see one block of wood, not body+top. So a veneer would be.

Thinking about it, this is china guitars, so a not too expensive line, so makes sense they are not a full carved top....?

either way, as long as the veneer have that look Im fine. Soo much disappointment already with quilt tops from PRS Holocombs and the Mishas jackson, I wouldnt believe a "cheap" import from BCRich could have that kind of consistency. Which also makes me wonder. Why they dont go the PRS SE route and add a plain mapple top for the "tone", and add a quilt veneer for looks


----------



## A-Branger

electriceye said:


> Do they not have a clue that re-releasing the Gunslinger as it was _originally_ made, made in USA with the RIGHT neck profile, would be a HUGE hit? I'm asking a rhetorical question, of course, because I know they don't.



not too sure about the gunslider. There is already an oversaturaded market of superstrats in order to release another RG shaped guitar.

I recon they should stick and improve the things they made them special and unique for them. Yes, I know non of you like super pointy guitars, but some people still do, and when you like pointy, non-one does better than this guys lol


unless you are talking about the gunslider with one tilted humbucker, neon color. I kinda see the apeal, more so for nostalgia factor, still I would get an ibanez or LTD first than this.

Im not a fanboy of BC rich, so no idea of their history, so no much care about an "iconic" guitar of them. I recon they should focus on get the name of the brand back up again. Once they reach that, they could start doing re-issues


----------



## Blood Tempest

A-Branger said:


> the fact that there is a warlock with a traditional headstock in reverse form already says hes been listening to ppls crying lol same can be said with the mockingbird with the big R logo
> 
> 
> that top on that contour mockingbird mmmmmmmmmm I still got a soft spot for the last years mockingbird contour deluxe in natural with white pups. Maybe that top is for that?? if so cool is full top (seems like) and not a veneer. But again it might be more expensive.... or thats before go into paint?? either way I like it.



Not sure about that Mock top in regards to where it was in the production phase. But the way the product line is going to work is as follows:

Mk1 - entry level
Mk3 - next step up
Mk5 - mid level
Mk7 - next step up
Mk9 - high end
Mk11 - highest end (I believe it stops at 11)

So again, high end to low end, there will be offerings for all. The return of the "R" logo, old school headstocks, beveled warlocks with natural finishes, traditional styled Mockingbirds, etc. Again, these were just the first changes he has in mind. They are going to phase in the easiest ones first and work from there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, I'd say this is a case of just waiting to see what happens instead of saying "OH BC BICH SHOULD JUST DO THIS OR THEY'RE ....ED FOREVER."

If what BT saying is true, then yeah, there's some huge changes coming.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I'm getting it straight from Brian on Facebook. The guy has been posting personal pics from the shop in China, as well as videos. I think some people will end up being impressed. And again, as long as this isn't a colossal failure somehow, this guy has some legitimate ideas for following years.

I WANT to see BC return to an elite status. But I also will believe lots of things after I see them. Talk is cheap cliche, and such. But this guy has already injected changes to the 2016 line, so I would assume he isn't completely full of crap and just egging people on. Plus, what benefit would that provide?


----------



## A-Branger

cool they are improving the line, but any talk on improving their distribution and dealers??

I know Im in Australia and I dont have the same level of super stores than you guys in the USA, but still I have only seen ONE store in here who had like 2? BC Rich 

and even from mayor internet stores I surf I think only 1 store offers them and they didnt even have any of the 2015 line up. 

for example, Like I mention I had a small GAS for the 2015 Mockingbird contour deluxe. I couldnt find any store who stock them and sell them, or show them. I only found couple of Ebay links here and there. Not even google images that wherent from the BC page. And like only "The tone King" video on youtube as a reference


----------



## vilk

I'm only barely OK with the finish on that warlock which is the only guitar that's barely good looking.


----------



## gunch

Alright do that stuff but with an eagle and I'll GAF


----------



## Blood Tempest

A-Branger said:


> cool they are improving the line, but any talk on improving their distribution and dealers??
> 
> I know Im in Australia and I dont have the same level of super stores than you guys in the USA, but still I have only seen ONE store in here who had like 2? BC Rich
> 
> and even from mayor internet stores I surf I think only 1 store offers them and they didnt even have any of the 2015 line up.
> 
> for example, Like I mention I had a small GAS for the 2015 Mockingbird contour deluxe. I couldnt find any store who stock them and sell them, or show them. I only found couple of Ebay links here and there. Not even google images that wherent from the BC page. And like only "The tone King" video on youtube as a reference



There was some talk on that concerning Europe markets. Can't recall specifics off the top of my head, but it sounded like added capacity was a goal. To what extent that affects Australia, I do not know.


----------



## musicaldeath

Just let me get a well spec'd, well made Ignitor that doesn't cost north of $5000.00. (I know this will never, ever, ever happen)


----------



## Blood Tempest

I know there was some talk that the custom shop prices are pretty solid now that its reopened. You could always shoot them specs for a quote. The custom shop has its own specific Facebook page with details on how to contact them.


----------



## Rev2010

Why must they torture us with non-matching headstocks or the biggest ugliest headstocks they could come up with? They should just keep using the cool headstocks on the current Warlock deluxe models. I'm just waiting for a neck through Virgin with that headstock, like the one below but in 7 string and Floyd, not Kahler. 








Rev.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I like most of their headstocks. Personally, I'm hoping for a black warlock with a widow headstock and white neck/head binding. We shall see. Also, that inline headstock you posted is not going away.


----------



## Vhyle

What group are you in? BC Rich Junkies? Because I'm in there too. 

On another note - some of you are seriously picky.


----------



## runbirdman

BC Rich just needs some consistency to restore some level of prestige to their guitars.People associate Chinese Epiphones and even the Chinese EVH's as a known quantity. I have played numerous import BC's and they have been more hit and miss that most other low end brands/ lines. I now associate the script logo with total garbage. 

They need to have an established high end range with the oversized "R" logo. When you see the old pictures of Slash with his Mockingbird it's hard not to think that the brand has slid into complete obscurity from a well- respected brand.


----------



## watson503

I'm going to be buying a new axe after Christmas and since hearing this news recently on FB, I've decided to wait til January to see what is to come. I've seen mention that they're going to be/are building out of Korea and Indonesia, but so far all I've seen pics-wise has been of Chinese-made axes so the wait continues...



> Gary Hanser of Hanser Music Group (HMG) has announced the Worldwide Licensing Agreement with Praxis Musical Instruments, based in Orange CA, for the B.C. Rich brand of Guitars and Basses. Praxis Musical Instruments will be unveiling its lineup of B.C. Rich guitars and basses at the 2016 Winter NAMM show, January 21-24, Anaheim CA. Gary Hanser, President of B.C. Rich, has confirmed that All sales, fulfillment and operations of B.C. Rich will remain unchanged for the balance of 2015, as we help our dealers and distributors enjoy a great holiday season. The official launch date for Praxis Musical/B.C. Rich is January 1, 2016.



HMG Announces Licensing Agreement Of B.C. Rich Brand


----------



## electriceye

Blood Tempest said:


> I know there was some talk that the custom shop prices are pretty solid now that its reopened. You could always shoot them specs for a quote. The custom shop has its own specific Facebook page with details on how to contact them.



No one should have to do that. They should have that info easily accessible on their web site. But, as usual, they don't. If they want people to take that portion of their business seriously, they need to get the word out, show off their woks and make it as easy as possible for people to at least get a quote. 

And, not everyone uses FB. 

Oh, and tehy NEED to STOP using that script logo on the 3x3 head stocks! It has never, ever looked right. The R logo belongs on those and that's it. The script logo was designed for the inline headstocks. I don't know what bozo started putting them on the 3x3, but it looks awful. 

Also, the BIGGEST problem Praxis is facing is the crap legacy Hanser has left the BCR brand after the inconsistencies of the past 15 years or so. I don't know of anyone that really takes the brand seriously like they used to. When all you see walking into any guitar store is some poor-quality, poorly set up, Chinese-made "thing," then the cache is lost. When you see year after year of shirking NAMM presence, people begin to think you're dead. IMO, this is like turning arouund the Titanic. 

Despite my criticisms, I DO want to see the brand roar back to life. I've been a fan and player since my first NJ Mock I got new in 83 or so (which I was able to get another one a few years aho, long regretting selling my original). It's just going to be incredibly difficult. I still think they should follow in the footsteps of EBMM.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Rev2010 said:


> Why must they torture us with non-matching headstocks or the biggest ugliest headstocks they could come up with? They should just keep using the cool headstocks on the current Warlock deluxe models. I'm just waiting for a neck through Virgin with that headstock, like the one below but in 7 string and Floyd, not Kahler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev.



Oooohh I like that. 

EDIT: And yes... It needs to be a damn Floyd'd 7.


----------



## Fathand

Good for BC Rich that they have a motivated management in place! Unlike so many other companies, BC Rich has something they don't have - history and unique models / shapes. Looking forward to seeing what they can do with the brand. 

...psst, can you make a quality pointy neckthrough V without a trem, with just the bridge pickup and with this 12-string V-headstock (modified for 6). Thanks.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

As a brand agnostic, I really wish BC Rich comes back to Elite status, they're a piece of history and it would make me insanely happy.


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> Oh what I would do for a nicely built Mockingbird...



Me too, preferably at 25.5" or more.


----------



## uni777

Are there any models left which are Korean made?
The warlock- and JR-V NJ deluxe as well as the sevenstring JR-V used to be. But the made in Korea text is gone from the back of the headstock on the recent versions of those models.


----------



## Rev2010

uni777 said:


> But the made in Korea text is gone from the back of the headstock on the recent versions of those models.



I boy, I hope they're still Korean made. No joke, the walnut burl (laminate) topped Warlock Deluxe I bought from Music Farm for like $725 (it was selling for less than their standard Warlock deluxe) is built to a level of quality (build wise, not material wise) that is in par with my Jackson Custom and Carvin. I'm being serious here. Maybe I just got lucky, but everything is just so perfect with it. It even came with, and still has, the best setup with no fret buzz at all and low action. 


Rev.


----------



## uni777

Yeah, they are solid guitars for sure. I have been postponing buying a JR-V 7 but now i am afraid of getting a lesser instrument. I've heard some rumours that they indeed are chinese build now. 

On the other hand.. my brother has got the 7string Kerry king warlock which is Chinese and thats a pretty solid guitar too...


----------



## Blood Tempest

Vhyle said:


> What group are you in? BC Rich Junkies? Because I'm in there too.
> 
> On another note - some of you are seriously picky.



That's the group  Lots of good stuff gets posted in there. Some seriously helpful people in there too.



uni777 said:


> Yeah, they are solid guitars for sure. I have been postponing buying a JR-V 7 but now i am afraid of getting a lesser instrument. I've heard some rumours that they indeed are chinese build now.
> 
> On the other hand.. my brother has got the 7string Kerry king warlock which is Chinese and thats a pretty solid guitar too...



I really don't care where something is made, so long as its made well. They have been posting videos of the building process, and it looks as though a lot of care is being taken on these builds.



electriceye said:


> No one should have to do that. They should have that info easily accessible on their web site. But, as usual, they don't. If they want people to take that portion of their business seriously, they need to get the word out, show off their woks and make it as easy as possible for people to at least get a quote.
> 
> And, not everyone uses FB.
> 
> Oh, and tehy NEED to STOP using that script logo on the 3x3 head stocks! It has never, ever looked right. The R logo belongs on those and that's it. The script logo was designed for the inline headstocks. I don't know what bozo started putting them on the 3x3, but it looks awful.
> 
> Also, the BIGGEST problem Praxis is facing is the crap legacy Hanser has left the BCR brand after the inconsistencies of the past 15 years or so. I don't know of anyone that really takes the brand seriously like they used to. When all you see walking into any guitar store is some poor-quality, poorly set up, Chinese-made "thing," then the cache is lost. When you see year after year of shirking NAMM presence, people begin to think you're dead. IMO, this is like turning arouund the Titanic.
> 
> Despite my criticisms, I DO want to see the brand roar back to life. I've been a fan and player since my first NJ Mock I got new in 83 or so (which I was able to get another one a few years aho, long regretting selling my original). It's just going to be incredibly difficult. I still think they should follow in the footsteps of EBMM.



Facebook is NOT the only way to reach their custom shop. They have a specific email address: b.c.richcustomshop at gmail.com. 
More details:https://www.facebook.com/B.C.RichCustomShop/photos/a.1636392519951241.1073741828.1636371603286666/1645995312324295/?type=3&theater

I understand a lot of the gripes that folks are having here, but a good portion of these tend to be of personal preference. Not every company can make things exactly as everyone wants. Sure, its ideal to appeal to the masses. Helps business. But, I think it bears repeating that this new management is just getting started. This coming NAMM will be the first anyone will see of these guys. New shop, new ideas, new staff all around. It's going to take time. They can't just come out guns blazing, offering 10 different models with 5 different quality lines.


----------



## Zalbu

Blood Tempest said:


>


This one looks pretty neat, but the hell is up with that headstock? It looks like it's as long as the body itself


----------



## Blood Tempest

That's the traditional inline headstock they have used for years. Maybe you're seeing the photo in a weird way?

For example:


----------



## Zalbu

Blood Tempest said:


> That's the traditional inline headstock they have used for years. Maybe you're seeing the photo in a weird way?
> 
> For example:


It looks gigantic in that first group shot, but maybe it's just the perspective


----------



## vilk

Blood Tempest said:


> That's the traditional inline headstock they have used for years. Maybe you're seeing the photo in a weird way?
> 
> For example:



It's my favorite BC Rich headstock that they do. I've heard it called a buzzardstock.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I like that so much more than the widow headstock


----------



## Blood Tempest

I really love that one, the widow, and even the newer inline headstock is pretty cool.


----------



## Andromalia

At some point before death I'll buy a warlock just because, but I'm skipping made in china stuff for now.


----------



## electriceye

Blood Tempest said:


> Facebook is NOT the only way to reach their custom shop. They have a specific email address: b.c.richcustomshop at gmail.com.
> More details:https://www.facebook.com/B.C.RichCustomShop/photos/a.1636392519951241.1073741828.1636371603286666/1645995312324295/?type=3&theater
> 
> I understand a lot of the gripes that folks are having here, but a good portion of these tend to be of personal preference. Not every company can make things exactly as everyone wants. Sure, its ideal to appeal to the masses. Helps business. But, I think it bears repeating that this new management is just getting started. This coming NAMM will be the first anyone will see of these guys. New shop, new ideas, new staff all around. It's going to take time. They can't just come out guns blazing, offering 10 different models with 5 different quality lines.



You just sort of made my point. That email address is not even on their WEB SITE where it should be. And it's a gmail address??? Why isn't it an @bcrichguitars.com address? It's little things like that that add up to say "we're not very professional and don't really want your business." FB can't be a businesses sole outlet. Again, many people reject FB for a number of reasons. You also have to have presence on Twitter (BCR's is lame) and have an UPDATED web site. Regularly.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The website also hasn't been redone since the new company took over. Again, give it time. C'mon man, these things aren't all instant. Also, you're roasting a company for using Facebook, then saying they need to be more involved on Twitter...again, your preferences coming into play versus what they are doing. I understand, though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Yea... Web development isn't exactly magic.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Also, I'm certain EVERY piece of that website is getting gutted and redone once the 2016 lineup is announced.


----------



## cip 123

First photo just looks like 80's reissues. Which I actually like they have the BC rich shapes but look a lot nicer than the horrible blood red and black things they've been doing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blood Tempest said:


> The website also hasn't been redone since the new company took over. Again, give it time. C'mon man, these things aren't all instant. Also, you're roasting a company for using Facebook, then saying they need to be more involved on Twitter...again, your preferences coming into play versus what they are doing. I understand, though.



I do wish people knew that .... like this doesn't always happen overnight.  I'm pretty sure everythings going to be handled a month or two after NAMM. 

If .... isn't handled by like March, THEN you can bitch about mismanagement all you want. Which I'll most likely do.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Agreed. I was a computer science major in college for a year. There's a reason I didn't stick with that path 

March is pretty reasonable. Especially since a full website overhaul is expected.


----------



## Fathand

The Chinese stuff they make is a bit hit and miss, I've tried specimens of both - I still have a Skull Pile V body art guitar, which luckily is decent.

They were making a lot more models in Korea, before this management change at least, e.g the Schuldiner model (from the beginning) and the newer 7/8-string bolt on Warlocks & V's are/were Korean. But until they enlighten us about the new complete range we'll just have to keep guessing.

Who knows, maybe the NJ series makes a return to JAPAN?!


----------



## uni777

That is what I ment. I have a Ironbird pro and that guitar is ok when looked at from a distance but flawed on fret work, trem alignment and finish. (and it was the best of a bunch. Luckily i know how to make it playable) I just bought it because of my ironbird fetish.
Definetly not on par with my Korean made Mocks, nor the NJ deluxe warlocks i worked on.

That's why i did not order the newer JR-V 7 they as they are pretty price over here. Unless i know for sure the later ones are Korean made too.

And just to be clear: I am talking about the ones who are avaliable in stores a.t.m. not the new models.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Chinese workers aren't idiots, I think they have a failure rate that is just as average as Europeans, Japanese, Americans, Koreans.
The problem lies in the amount of stuff the brands have them put out and the lack of Quality Check, which is always brands' fault.
As for hardware and wood quality...same problem, it's what brands give them.
A European working in the same conditions and with the same materials would produce the same guitars.
So if brands give quality materials and good quality check to Chinese factories, I don't see any problem.


----------



## uni777

Nobody is saying chinese workers are idiots. The people who are reading that in my post are. The quality of the chinese made line in the store at the moment is lesser than the Korean ones. which has everything to do with quality control.. 
So if these lesser finished instruments are sold at the same prices (and more) as the korean ones they are not gonna get my cash.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Only thing I outright dislike so far is the red head on the blue warlock. Mixing cool with hot colors is so kindergarten. Otherwise, there's quite a bit of yum here.


----------



## uni777

The wooden overlays on the headstocks is a thing from the BC Rich Past. And to be honest just as iconic for the brand as the non-matching black Gibson headstock. I personally like it. Though it is a bit too red on this one. I do not like the hard lines of the veneers on those to mocks and the warlock. I personally also like the curved six in line but it does seems to be a bit large.

I Do hope they put some effort in going back to the correct shapes. There have been so many bastardised shapes.


----------



## Andromalia

uni777 said:


> Nobody is saying chinese workers are idiots. The people who are reading that in my post are. The quality of the chinese made line in the store at the moment is lesser than the Korean ones. which has everything to do with quality control..
> So if these lesser finished instruments are sold at the same prices (and more) as the korean ones they are not gonna get my cash.



It's not just a matter of QC. Ask Tom Anderson (alone) or [Famed_Luthier_001] to build 15 guitars per day and you'll get the same thing. Past some reasonable output point per employee quality becomes random and no amount of QC will fix that without trashing 9 guitars out of 10.


----------



## canuck brian

I keep trying to be the squeaky wheel in the BC Rich forums and bugging them to make an import Ignitor.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Blood Tempest said:


> Agreed. I was a computer science major in college for a year. There's a reason I didn't stick with that path
> 
> March is pretty reasonable. Especially since a full website overhaul is expected.



Aww Comp Sci's not so bad... 

It's the people you have to deal with when you graduate that make it not fun sometimes.


----------



## Rev2010

OmegaSlayer said:


> A European working in the same conditions and with the same materials would produce the same guitars.



Really, you know this for sure? Because you know that every single person on the planet is equally as focused in their job? Every person has the same deep level of interest in their occupation? Every person has the same level of pride and attention to detail in their work?

It's always funny to see people overreact when someone talks about where a guitar is made, like the person is on a racist tirade for saying he believes Japanese made guitars are of superior quality to say Indonesian. It often has absolutely nothing to do with the peoples. My indonesian made Jackson Slatxmg3-7 has terrible fret sprout. Others have posted on here with the same issue and I've seen it on others in the store. Indonesian is a country with very warm temps and very high humidity. As a result of not properly drying the wood when it comes over to my area, which gets very cold and dry most winters, the fretboard contracts and the fret ends pop out. It's cracked the binding on that guitar. My 8 string Jackson has a tiny bit too but it's not bad enough to be an issue.

I personally would prefer a guitar made in Japan and Korea than China or Indonesia simply because I've personally observed a higher quality come out of the factories in those countries. Perhaps it's because they have better tools at their disposal. Perhaps it's because they have more dedication and pride in their work. Perhaps it's because they have a better quality of life. Perhaps it's because some of the workers are also musicians and care about the item they are making. Perhaps it's because they're less fearful of losing their job for a simple mistake so they wouldn't sweep a mistake under the carpet. Perhaps it's none of those things. Who knows?

Look, I'm willing to buy items made in any country! I have nothing against any race of people or country and yes any country can make a top quality product if all the necessary factors are met, but there may be specific factors and reasons why factories in some countries produce higher or lower quality products.


Rev.


----------



## Blood Tempest

OmegaSlayer said:


> Chinese workers aren't idiots, I think they have a failure rate that is just as average as Europeans, Japanese, Americans, Koreans.
> The problem lies in the amount of stuff the brands have them put out and the lack of Quality Check, which is always brands' fault.
> As for hardware and wood quality...same problem, it's what brands give them.
> A European working in the same conditions and with the same materials would produce the same guitars.
> So if brands give quality materials and good quality check to Chinese factories, I don't see any problem.





uni777 said:


> Nobody is saying chinese workers are idiots. The people who are reading that in my post are. The quality of the chinese made line in the store at the moment is lesser than the Korean ones. which has everything to do with quality control..
> So if these lesser finished instruments are sold at the same prices (and more) as the korean ones they are not gonna get my cash.



Regarding these two comments: Keep in mind that what is currently on the market (Chinese made or otherwise) is not a product of who BC Rich is now employing to do their builds. This is a new shop with new staff in China. Those Chinese made instruments on the market currently should not be a complete indication as to what the new line will be. 



Konfyouzd said:


> Aww Comp Sci's not so bad...
> 
> It's the people you have to deal with when you graduate that make it not fun sometimes.



An ideal job is one in which you don't deal with any people. And it also doesn't exist. 



canuck brian said:


> I keep trying to be the squeaky wheel in the BC Rich forums and bugging them to make an import Ignitor.



Throw in a couple jabs for a retro Ironbird series one day, please.


----------



## canuck brian

I've toured two Gibson factories in Tennessee and I can tell you basing the quality of the guitar primarily based on the country of origin is not a good bet. 

The Indonesia made guitars seem to be pretty hit or miss, but sometimes they really do produce a gem. I've found the Korean and Japanese stuff to be usually hit instead of miss. 

Does Yamaha still make guitars in Taiwan? I have two 20+ year old Yamaha shred machines from Taiwan that are still on par with any of the Prestige stuff i have coming thru my shop...aside from the replaced TRS bridges


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Edit: Don't want to stir .... up just for the sake of stirring .... up.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Blood Tempest said:


> An ideal job is one in which you don't deal with any people. And it also doesn't exist.



Indeed. The search continues.


----------



## Blood Tempest

canuck brian said:


> I've toured two Gibson factories in Tennessee and I can tell you basing the quality of the guitar primarily based on the country of origin is not a good bet.
> 
> The Indonesia made guitars seem to be pretty hit or miss, but sometimes they really do produce a gem. I've found the Korean and Japanese stuff to be usually hit instead of miss.
> 
> Does Yamaha still make guitars in Taiwan? I have two 20+ year old Yamaha shred machines from Taiwan that are still on par with any of the Prestige stuff i have coming thru my shop...aside from the replaced TRS bridges



I currently own a Japanese made (Fujigen plant) Epiphone Les Paul Custom (LPC-90), a limited edition quilt red Epiphone Les Paul from Korea, and an Agile Septor Elite 8 string custom from Korea (had to be built twice because the first one was missing options I paid extra for). All of them play great. The Japanese LPC is by far the best out of the bunch, but all 3 of them are excellent. 

Any brand, built anywhere can be hit or miss. Depends on a lot of factors. One reason why the product line isn't going to include a ton of different bodies (like Ironbirds, Ignitors, etc) is because they want to ensure they start on a good foot, rather than spread out their efforts making a bunch of "MEH" across the board.



SeditiousDissent said:


> Edit: Don't want to stir .... up just for the sake of stirring .... up.



That's nice of you. Tis the season to be jolly.


----------



## electriceye

Sort of OT, but can anyone confirm that the bcrichplayers.com site is gone?


----------



## Rosal76

Hey Blood Tempest. Huge thank you for posting pictures of the new B.C. Rich guitars for 2016. I'm a huge fan of B.C. Rich as I have 4 U.S. custom shop guitars and 2 imports. Guitar World magazine ran a ad for the new Mk11: Exotic Ziricote top Warlock in their current issue (2-2016) and it looks really good. Might have to buy one when they come out. I've been waiting for them to release a import Warlock with a wood finish for some time now.  

Question: Any import signature guitars coming out for 2016? Kerry King? Pat O'Brien? Thanks.


----------



## Blood Tempest

You're very welcome! Glad to help! They will be using other exotic woods on coming models, but nothing has been released yet. There was talk of black limba, purpleheart, and ziricote, but zero specifics. I also have not heard anything at all in the way of signature models. That has all been kept a secret to this point. If anything comes up, I'll be sure to post about it.


----------



## protest

I want an actual high end warlock so bad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

canuck brian said:


> I keep trying to be the squeaky wheel in the BC Rich forums and bugging them to make an import Ignitor.



I one day hope for this. The inner Jon Schaffer/Steve Smyth in me would kill for one. 

I doubt it'll happen, though. They seem to want to keep it prestigious and keep it as a custom-only model.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Wish they'd go back to the Leo Quann Badass bridges vs the STP/Tuno config, and a nice simple Eagle with a Floyd, with the old BCR 3x3 headstock.


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> I want an actual high end warlock so bad.



Not the highest end, but I debate buying one of those NJ Deluxe Warlocks nearly every day. Pic for reference and pr0n...


----------



## protest

Black Warlock + white binding = Win.

I have an NJ Warlock from the early 2000's, that I'm sure is considered trash, but it's playability is amazing. I've owned guitars that cost literally 10 times as much, but nothing has ever been a true step above it for pure playability.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Blood Tempest said:


> Not the highest end, but I debate buying one of those NJ Deluxe Warlocks nearly every day. Pic for reference and pr0n...



I like the simple inlay at the 12th fret only on this one.


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> Black Warlock + white binding = Win.
> 
> I have an NJ Warlock from the early 2000's, that I'm sure is considered trash, but it's playability is amazing. I've owned guitars that cost literally 10 times as much, but nothing has ever been a true step above it for pure playability.



Absolutely classic and classy combo, but still evil as sh1t. I always look for playability and comfort when gauging how I feel about a guitar. Those are my top areas of focus. Pickups, hardware, etc can always be changed easier than making mods so the guitar feels right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Wish they'd go back to the Leo Quann Badass bridges



I think Leo Quann/Badass went out of business? It's why Fender started making their own Badass-style bridges


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Leo Quann/Badass went out of business? It's why Fender started making their own Badass-style bridges



I believe you are correct. The BC Rich Quad bridge is actually pretty cool. Underrated for fixed bridges, IMO.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Leo Quann/Badass went out of business? It's why Fender started making their own Badass-style bridges



Then I'd go with the Schaller pigtail wrap around
Pigtail Aluminum Wraparound Bridge | stewmac.com

, or Gotoh 510
Gotoh 510


----------



## Konfyouzd

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I like the simple inlay at the 12th fret only on this one.



Yup. If Warlocks were my thing I'd definitely be interested in that. The simplicity of it is really nice.


----------



## Rev2010

Blood Tempest said:


> Not the highest end, but I debate buying one of those NJ Deluxe Warlocks nearly every day. Pic for reference and pr0n..



That is the same line and manufacturing of my Warlock with the Walnut Burl laminate top I mentioned earlier that is built and plays as well as my customs, and only cost me like $725 when the regular black deluxe is $799. I highly recommend these, at least mine is built so damn well.


Rev.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

My NJ Mockingbird is badass, only thing i hate is how unbalanced and how neck heavy it is. The Gunslinger is a Chinese Retro, pretty good for $299 brand new, no problems with the Floyd Rose Special, all it needed was a pickup swap.


----------



## A-Branger

Well for what it seems like, they are going to use the same people who build the Sterling By MM brand. 

MMR magazine - Hanser Music Group Announces Licensing Agreement of BC Rich Brand



> Gary Hanser, president of Hanser Music Group (HMG), has announced the worldwide licensing agreement with Praxis Musical Instruments for the B.C. Rich brand of guitars and basses.......
> 
> ....Praxis Musical Instruments, formed by Park in 2005, has been the exclusive, officially licensed manufacturer and distributor of the "Sterling by Music Man" brand, the import guitar and bass line for the Ernie Ball Music Man company. Praxis Musical Instruments Corporate Office and Quality Control Inspection facility is located in Orange, California, and has manufacturing plants throughout Asia, including Korea, China, and Indonesia.




I think thats pretty col. I got nothing against the Sterling guitars


----------



## Rosal76

A-Branger said:


> Well for what it seems like, they are going to use the same people who build the Sterling By MM brand. I think thats pretty cool. I got nothing against the Sterling guitars



I actually heard about this a few weeks ago but didn't believe it at first. A friend of mine, Tim, who works at a music store and who gave me a sweet deal on my new Ibanez RG655 told me the news at the pool hall we both hang out at. He keeps trying to sell me John Petrucci Music Man/Majesty guitars and I told him when the time comes, I'll be more than happy to buy one from his store. And then I mentioned B.C. Rich and he was like, "oh hey man, the guys who build the Sterling guitars now build B.C. Rich or something". If it's two things Tim likes to do is, sell guitars and drink a lot of alcohol. I thought he was too drunk to understand what he was saying because I didn't think a company like Sterling and B.C. Rich could ever be connected but I guess it's true to what he told me. Anyways, like you, I think it's cool and can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## oppgulp

I want a USA made Bich that doesn't cost $ 7000.


----------



## Blytheryn

I need to get my hands on one of those cool green ironbirds. Those things are so cool.


----------



## Edika

There was a Japan market only 7 string version of that NJ Warlcock Deluxe that was just awesome.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Rev2010 said:


> Look, I'm willing to buy items made in any country! I have nothing against any race of people or country and yes any country can make a top quality product if all the necessary factors are met, but there may be specific factors and reasons why factories in some countries produce higher or lower quality products.
> 
> 
> Rev.



We agree 100% in this and most of the other part of the post I didn't quote.
I mean, you posted a thoughtful consideration and evaluation, while sometimes people just seem to have a Chinese stigma.
And, as a disclaimer, I'm not one of the most multicultural friendly guy on the planet, still I think sometimes there are overreactions even for my standards.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm a bit of a sucker for double-P BC Rich basses, but they kinda mucked up the aesthetics on those Mockingbirds. I far prefer the vintage brown wood & neck-thru vibe. What'd really get my attention would be a reissue of the double-P Wave bass like Jerry Preston used to play with the Maceo Parker band:








That video is my default response to anyone who says BCRs are just for metal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree they should bring the Wave back. Unlike the Ignitor, they made a few import versions, so they aren't afraid to make a mass-produced Wave. 

I do say that, but there was only like... 2 or 3 mass-produced Waves in BC Rich's history. The '80s NJ series, the short-lived mid-2000's NJ, and the Tripp Eisin sig.


----------



## Blood Tempest

oppgulp said:


> I want a USA made Bich that doesn't cost $ 7000.



Good luck with one! 



Blytheryn said:


> I need to get my hands on one of those cool green ironbirds. Those things are so cool.



Don't we all?! 



Edika said:


> There was a Japan market only 7 string version of that NJ Warlcock Deluxe that was just awesome.



I would cry if I had the opportunity to buy one of those. Something about Warlocks and 7 strings is just perfect. One day, my friend. One day...



Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm a bit of a sucker for double-P BC Rich basses, but they kinda mucked up the aesthetics on those Mockingbirds. I far prefer the vintage brown wood & neck-thru vibe. What'd really get my attention would be a reissue of the double-P Wave bass like Jerry Preston used to play with the Maceo Parker band:
> 
> That video is my default response to anyone who says BCRs are just for metal.



Badass with class 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree they should bring the Wave back. Unlike the Ignitor, they made a few import versions, so they aren't afraid to make a mass-produced Wave.
> 
> I do say that, but there was only like... 2 or 3 mass-produced Waves in BC Rich's history. The '80s NJ series, the short-lived mid-2000's NJ, and the Tripp Eisin sig.



That would be really nice. Waves are a unique shape. I know Schecter had their version of it for awhile. I believe it was called the "Riot?" Just didn't look aggressive enough like the Wave.



Breeding The Spawn said:


> My NJ Mockingbird is badass, only thing i hate is how unbalanced and how neck heavy it is. The Gunslinger is a Chinese Retro, pretty good for $299 brand new, no problems with the Floyd Rose Special, all it needed was a pickup swap.



Dude, that Mock is GORGEOUS! I used to own a cheaper Mock (a natural finished bolt-on) that was also really neck heavy. Solid as hell though. I regret letting it go.



Rev2010 said:


> That is the same line and manufacturing of my Warlock with the Walnut Burl laminate top I mentioned earlier that is built and plays as well as my customs, and only cost me like $725 when the regular black deluxe is $799. I highly recommend these, at least mine is built so damn well.



There's one of those on eBay, last I checked. EXTREMELY tempting.


----------



## Rev2010

Blood Tempest said:


> There's one of those on eBay, last I checked. EXTREMELY tempting.



Just looked it up, he's selling it for $999. Even with the hardshell case it's more than new cost, but hey... when things are no longer available the price often appreciates!  Just for the record the body is actually Nato, which some on here have said is basically like a cheaper type of mahogany, or something to that effect. Regardless though, it sounds great, plays great, is heavy and solid, and I love the 3-piece neck through. Funny too cause the MusicFarm I think had it listed as single piece but you can clearly see the grain through the transparent back finish showing it's a 3 piece neck on mine and on the EBay one. Also, that Floyd 1000 (same as original but Korean made) is excellent. I honestly can't tell any difference between it and the Floyd Original on my Jackson Custom. Can't say the same about Floyd Special trems though. They're decent trems but obviously not in the same class.


Rev.


----------



## Blytheryn

Blood Tempest said:


> Don't we all?!



https://www.pinterest.com/pin/296182112964344330/

Reverse headstock too... Yum.


----------



## Vhyle

Some of you griping about where the guitar is coming from... this crap really kills me. I don't know why that mentality is so rampant.

A good guitar is a good guitar. If it plays to your liking, sets up well, and sounds great, it doesn't matter if the guitar came from the US, China, Korea, Alpha Centauri, Skaro, or my own mother's fabric closet. It constitutes as a "good guitar" in my book.

Stop avoiding guitars made in China and Korea. They are perfectly capable of manufacturing good stuff just as well as anyone else. Retire that stigma.


----------



## canuck brian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I one day hope for this. The inner Jon Schaffer/Steve Smyth in me would kill for one.
> 
> I doubt it'll happen, though. They seem to want to keep it prestigious and keep it as a custom-only model.



When i heard they were doing a signature Steve Smyth 7 string BC Rich, i instantly thought of the single pickup purple Ignitor 7. Instead we get a bich.


----------



## Rev2010

Vhyle said:


> Some of you griping about where the guitar is coming from... this crap really kills me. I don't know why that mentality is so rampant.
> 
> A good guitar is a good guitar..



No one is doubting or disputing that. The difference is consistency and many people notice a higher degree of consistency with guitars produced from some countries/factories as opposed to others. In this day and age where Internet ordering is most commonplace and we don't have the ability to inspect an instrument before hand I think it's a valid concern. Of course you can get a top notch instrument or a lemon from anywhere, but I personally would feel more comfortable buying a Mercedes that was made in Germany than one made in China. Color that however you want to. And Korea isn't even at issue here. Most here love Korean made guitars. 


Rev.


----------



## Fathand

Vhyle said:


> Some of you griping about where the guitar is coming from... this crap really kills me. I don't know why that mentality is so rampant.
> 
> A good guitar is a good guitar. If it plays to your liking, sets up well, and sounds great, it doesn't matter if the guitar came from the US, China, Korea, Alpha Centauri, Skaro, or my own mother's fabric closet. It constitutes as a "good guitar" in my book.
> 
> Stop avoiding guitars made in China and Korea. They are perfectly capable of manufacturing good stuff just as well as anyone else. Retire that stigma.



Good guitar is a good guitar, that's absolutely true and the manufacturing country shouldn't matter. 

...but IMHE the woods are the main reason I tend to steer away from certain countries that manufacture massive amounts of instruments. For example, you can just _feel_ (from years of handling guitars in my case) when a neck is not solid and this happens more with Chinese & Indonesian instruments. Sure, it can settle in time but when I'm buying stuff new I like it nice from the get go..

And while the finishes are generally excellent from those countries, you have to go through more of them before you find a nice, resonant guitar. You have to do this with US instruments too, but less so. You can make a poly finished guitar sound good, if it has good wood selection.

It's helps if you own your factory (Like Yamaha and Ibanez do), Taiwanese Yamahas that I've played were excellent all around and the few Indonesian Ibanez's I've had have been nice too. 

A bit off topic, sorry about that. Still interested in this development with BC Rich.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Year 10 with no affordable 7 string Ignitor. There's always next year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think an affordable Ignitor won't happen period. It's pretty much gonna stay a custom shop only option.


----------



## musicaldeath

Seriously. Just give me an Ignitor I don't have to sell organs for. And I was very disappointed with the Steve Smyth signature. A 6/7 string Ignitor signature would have done well for the brand as a whole. Especially with the Widow headstock ala Jon Schaffer.


----------



## Blood Tempest

More leaks!

Mk3 lineup






Mk1 lineup





Mk7 lineup





I've wanted a 7 string Warlock with a widow headstock for a long time. Even though the Mk1s are entry level, I will most likely be picking one up. Will make for a good upgrade platform. Some 7 string Seymour Duncan Black Winters would be a start. Liking it.


----------



## Hollowway

Dang, I may need to pick up one, too. I'm soooo sick of superstrats. They're a great shape, but I have a million of them, and I see them everywhere. Something about BC Rich designs (not all of them, but many of them) is both cool and classic. I reeeeeaalllyyy want a Mockingbird, Warlock and Bich. Are all of those going to be available in 7 strings? And at every "Mark" level?

EDIT: And, of course I'd LOVE a 7 string Ignitor, but I'm not holding my breath. I've been sending thoughts and prayers for years, but apparently not enough.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The purple Mock and Warlock.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Hollowway said:


> Dang, I may need to pick up one, too. I'm soooo sick of superstrats. They're a great shape, but I have a million of them, and I see them everywhere. Something about BC Rich designs (not all of them, but many of them) is both cool and classic. I reeeeeaalllyyy want a Mockingbird, Warlock and Bich. Are all of those going to be available in 7 strings? And at every "Mark" level?



The Mark levels will all have different offerings. The only 7 strings I have seen thus far are these Warlocks and the Mk3 Warbeasts. There may or may not be others coming. I'm with you about super strats. They are cool, but I'm over it. I've owned enough of them. Regardless of overall opinions, I still think BC Rich make some of the coolest shapes out there. The Warlock and Mockingbird are timeless.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The purple Mock and Warlock.



That gif  I like some of these new colors.


----------



## protest

Do we have any idea on pricing for the different levels yet?


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> Do we have any idea on pricing for the different levels yet?



I have only seen a couple prices here and there. The Mk7 Mocks/Warlocks will be $549, and all Mk1s will be under $399, according to the source. Not sure if those are MSRP or street prices though. Assuming street.

EDIT: and the Mock Mk3 bass (seen in OP) will be $399 street.


----------



## electriceye

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Wish they'd go back to the Leo Quann Badass bridges vs the STP/Tuno config.



That has been a thorn in my side since day one. I refuse to buy any BCR with the TOM bridges. The Badass was a BCR trait that I've always loved.

They also need to STOP putting those 24th fret markers on. That was NEVER a BCR thing until the last few years. Yes, I'm being very picky. But it's these small design tweaks that turn me off.


----------



## Blood Tempest

To each their own. It's been confirmed that BCR will be using the Quad more in coming years. There will be (I believe) one model that uses the Quad bridge this year, with an increasing amount of models to follow.


----------



## protest

Blood Tempest said:


> I have only seen a couple prices here and there. The Mk7 Mocks/Warlocks will be $549, and all Mk1s will be under $399, according to the source. Not sure if those are MSRP or street prices though. Assuming street.
> 
> EDIT: and the Mock Mk3 bass (seen in OP) will be $399 street.



Awesome, thanks dude. Hopefully there isn't a huge jump to the Mk. 9 and 11.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I know the Mk11 line will get pricey because they all come with a HSC, plus you factor in neck through, real Floyd, high end pickups, nice hardware. I'd guess they will be around $1k? Just a guess though.


----------



## Blood Tempest

More of the Mk7 and Mk5 lineups. Mk7 photo is much clearer here.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Just posted! A full list of what is to be expected. Sorry for the multiple posts in a row.


----------



## canuck brian

I miss having a Warlock. Holding out for the rest of the releases, but this looks cool so far.


----------



## jonsick

I'm impressed with what I'm seeing here.

Personally I would expect the higher-end lines to have been made at least in Japan. Sorry, I'm a country snob and have yet to be totally proved wrong on that point. Even the "expensive" MIC guitars I've had from other manufacturers just haven't lived up to the hype and got sold on.

That said, I can see myself shelling out for a top-end model when they come out. I doubt anywhere around me would ever stock one so it would be a sight-unseen sort of deal.

As for the custom shop, I have tried numerous times to order something from the custom shop only to be assured from several "insiders" that the custom shop is alive and well, yet no bugger seems to be able to get hold of them. Dealers tell me that either BCR haven't had a custom shop in years, through to "One exists but nobody seems to know how to contact them."

So if you have any ability to feed back, feed that one back. 

As an aside, I know a few stores rather well. Most seem to have been burned by BCR on the last few years worth of stock. Most of their stock either just didn't move and went back to the distros or ended up getting sold off at b-stock prices. Bar the few that stuck to their guns with full MSRP price tags and thus didn't sell a damned thing of course. I just don't think many dealers will jump at the chance to consume stock space with guitars that don't shift or at least are quite risky. I could see that a £1000 MIC guitar just won't catch the eyes against a £1000 MIJ or MIK from another manufacturer. 

The new guy in charge has a lot to do to win back consumer confidence and therefore dealer confidence. Stacked up against the likes of ESP/LTD and Jackson and where they are currently at, he's got his work cut out for him. 

Still I would at least hope the higher-end series harks back to the older BCRs in terms of the 24 5/8" scale lengths, quad bridges and floyd roses where appropriate, some decent "I'm stuck in the early 90s" type finishes and, of course, that amazing fretwork that my old Japanese BCRs still have today. I couldn't care less about fancy tops myself, I prefer solid finishes but I am of course in the minority I'm sure.

Quite honestly, if the high end series are as good as promised and the BCR custom shop has somehow come back into existence, I'd certainly make use of it for one.


----------



## Rosal76

Thanks once again for the new pictures, Blood Tempest. I am very pleased with the 2016 Warlocks. I am missing several options/traits from my existing Warlock guitar collection. 

1. Reverse curved in-line headstock.
2. Bound, flattop body.
3. Warlock with natural wood finish.

The Mk7 Warlocks takes care of 1 and 2 and the Mk11 with the Exotic Ziricote top covers 3. Very, very happy that B.C. Rich are releasing import Warlocks with options that I first could only get from their U.S. custom shop. I love the B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop guitars but these imports are gonna save me a lot of money. 

I know I'm in the minority but I cannot freaking wait to see the new Kerry King guitars.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The full catalog has now been shared. Here are the pages I have yet to post. Enjoy!


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

So for the longest time I've thought B.C. Rich guitars were tacky af, but that mk3 7 string warbeast is calling my name and I can def see it in my collection, any word on pricing for that one?


----------



## JD27

Those Mk9 Mockingbirds are looking pretty fine.


----------



## TGOD

I try every year, but I just can't seem to get in to anything BC Rich releases. Maybe playing a Mk9 or Mk11 Warlock would change my mind. They look pretty nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Mk7's in blue and the black Mk5 Warlock.


----------



## Zhysick

No Bichs?? Disappointed, very disappointed...

Another year to wait then.


----------



## bloodjunkie

More Kahlers please! I'm bummed I missed out on one of those Guy Marchais sigs now.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> Those Mk9 Mockingbirds are looking pretty fine.



Both finishes are the same price. If you look closely, you will see and asterisk that says "With optional DiMarzio PAF/Super 2." A little birdy says those optional prices will be U.S. made guitars. For some legal reasoning, they are not allowed to currently market them as such.







bloodjunkie said:


> More Kahlers please! I'm bummed I missed out on one of those Guy Marchais sigs now.





Zhysick said:


> No Bichs?? Disappointed, very disappointed...
> 
> Another year to wait then.



Yes. Unfortunately for Kahlers and Biches, those will come next year. Brian only had 5 short months to get this line together. I feel he did a pretty good job. Most of the reasoning behind him not doing more in the bass category was due to him wanting the proper electronics in the line. He didn't want to just slap any old actives in there and half ass it. So you will see more basses. The same goes for the other shapes of guitars. He didn't have time to get the proper templates down for Ironbirds, Biches, etc. Apparently he wants them to have a shape much more similar to the Ironbirds, Biches, etc. of old, rather than the newer body styles we have seen in the 2000's.



RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> So for the longest time I've thought B.C. Rich guitars were tacky af, but that mk3 7 string warbeast is calling my name and I can def see it in my collection, any word on pricing for that one?



Price will be the same regardless of the color you choose.







HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mk7's in blue and the black Mk5 Warlock.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> Both finishes are the same price. If you look closely, you will see and asterisk that says "With optional DiMarzio PAF/Super 2." A little birdy says those optional prices will be U.S. made guitars. For some legal reasoning, they are not allowed to currently market them as such.



That would be very interesting. A US made affordable Mockingbird? Sign me up!


----------



## manu80

No more Ironbird......


----------



## Blood Tempest

manu80 said:


> No more Ironbird......



Just wanna repeat my post from earlier here: "Yes. Unfortunately for Kahlers and Biches, those will come next year. Brian only had 5 short months to get this line together. I feel he did a pretty good job. Most of the reasoning behind him not doing more in the bass category was due to him wanting the proper electronics in the line. He didn't want to just slap any old actives in there and half ass it. So you will see more basses. The same goes for the other shapes of guitars. He didn't have time to get the proper templates down for Ironbirds, Biches, etc. Apparently he wants them to have a shape much more similar to the Ironbirds, Biches, etc. of old, rather than the newer body styles we have seen in the 2000's."

It will happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy ...., the guitars I want are within my budget. 

You did good, BCR. You did very good.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Now just imagine when stores have their holiday sales.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

are these guitars on the market for sale yet?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Not as of yet. They will be unveiled at the NAMM show next month. Not sure when they will hit markets globally. My guess would be around April? Not sure what the norm is there.

EDIT: members of the group are saying mid February. Waiting for confirmation from Brian on it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy ...., the guitars I want are within my budget.
> 
> You did good, BCR. You did very good.



Last year Schecter killed it. This year it looks like BC Rich is coming up.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> Both finishes are the same price. If you look closely, you will see and asterisk that says "With optional DiMarzio PAF/Super 2." A little birdy says those optional prices will be U.S. made guitars. *For some legal reasoning, they are not allowed to currently market them as such*.


 
I wonder if it is something similar to what Martin guitars got hit with in California?


----------



## Rosal76

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy ...., the guitars I want are within my budget. You did good, BCR. You did very good.



+1.

They did a very good job spec'ing the Mk7 Warlocks. Set-in neck, flame maple top, flat top, Floyd Rose and reverse curved headstock for $550!!!! I thought they were going to be at least $800-$1000. I am pleased.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> I wonder if it is something similar to what Martin guitars got hit with in California?



Quite possibly. I think Brian even mentioning that was more than he should have said, tbh. Time will tell. And of course, once pics start surfacing of these models, I would assume USA would be on the back of the headstock.



Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> They did a very good job spec'ing the Mk7 Warlocks. Set-in neck, flame maple top, flat top, Floyd Rose and reverse curved headstock for $550!!!! I thought they were going to be at least $800-$1000. I am pleased.



You really can't argue with the prices. They are spot on. It's just going to be up to the instruments themselves to wow people. And if this line goes well as expected, the second line will be even better. The even numbered "Mk" models that don't exist yet are expected to have Quads and Kahlers next year. Along with the addition of more basses and guitar shapes.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Just confirmed with Brian that models are expected to ship to dealers on February 1, 2016. So, seeing these guitars available mid February seems correct.


----------



## A-Branger

I know the traditional mockingbird is with a flat top, but something about the arch top that looks way better to me.

Great to see they did a couple of models, including a natural top one. Exactly the same as last years "contour deluxe" model, but with different pups. This can be changed so dont really care, I actually liked last year look with white rings and pups.

But......

Last year the back of the guitar was natural wood, in this picture it looks like red??. I hope not. Thats something that trows me off of a guitar, reason why I do not like gibsons LP, and one of the main reasons I want to get rid of my current LTD EC, having a red neck and back of the guitar looks sooo awful


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Blood Tempest said:


> Just confirmed with Brian that models are expected to ship to dealers on February 1, 2016. So, seeing these guitars available mid February seems correct.



that's cool. I've never owned a BCRICH guitar. I think I've only played one briefly a long time ago. But these new models really perk my interest. especially that red warlock with the black binding. I think it's so cool. Though my local GC and Sam Ash don't really carry much of BCRICH guitars, maybe they will next year so I get to try some. Otherwise I wouldn't know where else to try one


----------



## Fathand

Blood Tempest said:


> Both finishes are the same price. If you look closely, you will see and asterisk that says "With optional DiMarzio PAF/Super 2." A little birdy says those optional prices will be U.S. made guitars. For some legal reasoning, they are not allowed to currently market them as such.



Reasonably priced USA line...


----------



## uni777

Blood Tempest said:


> Yes. Unfortunately for Kahlers and Biches, those will come next year. Brian only had 5 short months to get this line together. I feel he did a pretty good job. Most of the reasoning behind him not doing more in the bass category was due to him wanting the proper electronics in the line. He didn't want to just slap any old actives in there and half ass it. So you will see more basses. The same goes for the other shapes of guitars. He didn't have time to get the proper templates down for Ironbirds, Biches, etc. Apparently he wants them to have a shape much more similar to the Ironbirds, Biches, etc. of old, rather than the newer body styles we have seen in the 2000's.


 F*ck Yeah!! that's awesome!


----------



## uni777

JD27 said:


> I wonder if it is something similar to what Martin guitars got hit with in California?


Indeed.. same as Schecter i assume reading their CEO his statement regarding "US" made.


----------



## exo

I JUST got a 6string Warlock. This thread has NOT helped my rampaging BCR GAS.....


----------



## protest

Hoping for an Eagle next year... I've always preferred them to the Mocks. And hopefully a Mk. 11 Warlock without red sides and back. I can't tell if it's natural reddish mahogany that's been photoshopped to be extra red in the pic, or if it's actually red. Hopefully it's not painted red.


----------



## Blood Tempest

A-Branger said:


> I know the traditional mockingbird is with a flat top, but something about the arch top that looks way better to me.
> 
> Great to see they did a couple of models, including a natural top one. Exactly the same as last years "contour deluxe" model, but with different pups. This can be changed so dont really care, I actually liked last year look with white rings and pups.
> 
> But......
> 
> Last year the back of the guitar was natural wood, in this picture it looks like red??. I hope not. Thats something that trows me off of a guitar, reason why I do not like gibsons LP, and one of the main reasons I want to get rid of my current LTD EC, having a red neck and back of the guitar looks sooo awful





protest said:


> Hoping for an Eagle next year... I've always preferred them to the Mocks. And hopefully a Mk. 11 Warlock without red sides and back. I can't tell if it's natural reddish mahogany that's been photoshopped to be extra red in the pic, or if it's actually red. Hopefully it's not painted red.



I believe both are a red colored Mahogany. I don't believe this is a stain or paint to cause that coloration.














Unleash The Fury said:


> that's cool. I've never owned a BCRICH guitar. I think I've only played one briefly a long time ago. But these new models really perk my interest. especially that red warlock with the black binding. I think it's so cool. Though my local GC and Sam Ash don't really carry much of BCRICH guitars, maybe they will next year so I get to try some. Otherwise I wouldn't know where else to try one



Brian has stated that he's been in contact with many more dealers worldwide. You should be able to get your hands on some of these, at least at Guitar Center, if I had to guess. Bug them about it if not


----------



## bloodjunkie

Thanks for all the info Blood Tempest, also did not think I'd see someone here with a Black Cilice avatar!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I gotta say it seems all the companies will kick ass this year. Schecter has their Custom series, ESP has a ....ton of new .... coming out, Ibanez is expanding their RGD/brining back the RGA, SBMM is releasing the Majesty and some maple-necked JP6's, and of course BC Rich is finally getting their .... sorted out.

Just gotta see what Fender/Squier, Jackson/Charvel, and Epiphone has coming, and hope to all hell that the Fredrik Thordenal Randall is being shown this year.


----------



## electriceye

Seeing the TOM bridges is actually making me depressed. Very disappointed about that. Maybe it's ridiculous, but I'd never buy a BCR with one of those. Quad or nothing.


----------



## Mathemagician

electriceye said:


> That has been a thorn in my side since day one. I refuse to buy any BCR with the TOM bridges. The Badass was a BCR trait that I've always loved.
> 
> They also need to STOP putting those 24th fret markers on. That was NEVER a BCR thing until the last few years. Yes, I'm being very picky. But it's these small design tweaks that turn me off.



No. No no no no. I have to completely but respectfully disagree with you. It's not only a nostalgia thing in the equation, not having 24 fret markets looks ....ing ugly. It straight up dislike any Carvin Immediately that doesn't have that last set of markers. It looks cheap/like cost cutting. Leave that in the 80's.


----------



## electriceye

Blood Tempest said:


> Just wanna repeat my post from earlier here: "Yes. Unfortunately for Kahlers and Biches, those will come next year. Brian only had 5 short months to get this line together. I feel he did a pretty good job. Most of the reasoning behind him not doing more in the bass category was due to him wanting the proper electronics in the line. He didn't want to just slap any old actives in there and half ass it. So you will see more basses. The same goes for the other shapes of guitars. He didn't have time to get the proper templates down for Ironbirds, Biches, etc. Apparently he wants them to have a shape much more similar to the Ironbirds, Biches, etc. of old, rather than the newer body styles we have seen in the 2000's."
> 
> It will happen.



All said, he's doing a MUCH better job than Hanser has done the past 10 years. What I find confusing about your statement, though, is that he ignores two of the core models due to time constraints, but still has time to bother with the WORST of the BCR shapes?? Maybe they're the top sellers, and I'm talking out my a**. But, c'mon.

Also, I REALLLLLY hope there are some better plans in the works for the Villain. That was so bungled by Hanser, it wasn't funny. But the problem is they're an import-only, cheap line. Would be nice to get the quality of those beefed up and actually tell the world they exist. They're nice-looking and a neat twist on the super-strat. But, as I said before, bringing back a TRUE Gunslinger would be more appealing to people, IMO.


----------



## Mathemagician

electriceye said:


> All said, he's doing a MUCH better job than Hanser has done the past 10 years. What I find confusing about your statement, though, is that he ignores two of the core models due to time constraints, but still has time to bother with the WORST of the BCR shapes?? Maybe they're the top sellers, and I'm talking out my a**. But, c'mon.
> 
> Also, I REALLLLLY hope there are some better plans in the works for the Villain. That was so bungled by Hanser, it wasn't funny. But the problem is they're an import-only, cheap line. Would be nice to get the quality of those beefed up and actually tell the world they exist. They're nice-looking and a neat twist on the super-strat. But, as I said before, bringing back a TRUE Gunslinger would be more appealing to people, IMO.



That's a long way of saying "I want a 7 string hipshot Ironbird."


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Nothing here that really catches my fancy... but it is encouraging to see BCR heading back in a promising direction


----------



## deftones-88

This right here is a stunning looking instrument. I've been holding off buying a warlock for some time now but this has the potential to take the number 1 spot on the WANT list. Good job BCR!


----------



## The Scenic View

I can't be the only one hoping for the return of the Zombie, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd be amazed if they brought back the Dagger. 






I didn't like the Pick of Destiny movie, but I ....ing loved Kyle's Dagger.


----------



## zappatton2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd be amazed if they brought back the Dagger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the Pick of Destiny movie, but I ....ing loved Kyle's Dagger.



I would absolutely LOVE to see a Dagger done through the custom shop!


----------



## Edika

So far I haven't been that impressed with what BC Rich is offering. The natural finished or non solid color models seem to be good and these might be their best offerings the last 5-10 years but with what other companies are putting out there is a lot to be desired. I don't want to spoil the excitement for you guys that are pumped so please forgive my negative attitude. That Mk11 Warlock is really nice though.


----------



## electriceye

Mathemagician said:


> That's a long way of saying "I want a 7 string hipshot Ironbird."



No. Never. IBs were never my thing.


----------



## DeathCubeK

so happy to see them using good guitars again


----------



## DeathCubeK

uni777 said:


> Indeed.. same as Schecter i assume reading their CEO his statement regarding "US" made.



Can someone explain this?


----------



## Andromalia

DeathCubeK said:


> Can someone explain this?



If I got it right some US administration has an issue with "Made In USA" when parts aren't. Like, say, importing bodies and assembling them and then happily stamping "made in USA" on the finished product.


----------



## electriceye

Andromalia said:


> If I got it right some US administration has an issue with "Made In USA" when parts aren't. Like, say, importing bodies and assembling them and then happily stamping "made in USA" on the finished product.



It's not any administration. ANYONE should have an issue with that. It's a BS ploy by US companies to make it sound like ther products are made here when they're not. So they try to make people feel better by saying Mary Jo in Seattle put the pieces together, but all those pieces are still made in China. It's a right to know issue. Sort of like you should be told when your FOOD comes from China and the company selling it to you doesn't want you to know about it since the laws affecting safety in China are suspect at best. So, these things should be labeled as such. MADE is different than ASSEMBLED.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

electriceye said:


> It's not any administration. ANYONE should have an issue with that. It's a BS ploy by US companies to make it sound like ther products are made here when they're not. So they try to make people feel better by saying Mary Jo in Seattle put the pieces together, but all those pieces are still made in China. It's a right to know issue. Sort of like you should be told when your FOOD comes from China and the company selling it to you doesn't want you to know about it since the laws affecting safety in China are suspect at best. So, these things should be labeled as such. MADE is different than ASSEMBLED.



First, it wasn't a federal decision, so saying "US administration" was a bit misleading (yes, I realize it was the person you quoted who said that, not you). It was the government of one individual state: California.

Second, the wording of the law doesn't just have a problem with stuff like importing every single part from China, assembling them in the US, and calling it Made in the USA. It disallowed the label if _any individual part_ of the product wasn't made in the US. 

That would mean that a company could harvest the wood in the US, cut it, route it, sand it, finish it, and assemble it in the US, but if the pickups are BKPs (UK) or the bridge is a Schaller (Germany), then in California they wouldn't be able to legally call it Made in the USA. 

This was recently brought to light on guitar forums when CF Martin dropped the "Made in the USA" from their US-made guitars, because they use some imported woods and hardware.

Here's a snippet about it from a forum:

Martin Guitars No Longer "Made in USA"

And here's an article about the California law in question:

CA bill renews debate over 'Made in USA' labels | SanDiegoUnionTribune.com

So yeah. While I do get what you're saying about not wanting stuff that's merely assembled in the US to be labeled as an American product, that isn't exactly what's been going on.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Grand Moff Tim said:


> First, it wasn't a federal decision, so saying "US administration" was a bit misleading (yes, I realize it was the person you quoted who said that, not you). It was the government of one individual state: California.
> 
> Second, the wording of the law doesn't just have a problem with stuff like importing every single part from China, assembling them in the US, and calling it Made in the USA. It disallowed the label if _any individual part_ of the product wasn't made in the US.
> 
> That would mean that a company could harvest the wood in the US, cut it, route it, sand it, finish it, and assemble it in the US, but if the pickups are BKPs (UK) or the bridge is a Schaller (Germany), then in California they wouldn't be able to legally call it Made in the USA.
> 
> This was recently brought to light on guitar forums when CF Martin dropped the "Made in the USA" from their US-made guitars, because they use some imported woods and hardware.
> 
> Here's a snippet about it from a forum:
> 
> Martin Guitars No Longer "Made in USA"
> 
> And here's an article about the California law in question:
> 
> CA bill renews debate over 'Made in USA' labels | SanDiegoUnionTribune.com
> 
> So yeah. While I do get what you're saying about not wanting stuff that's merely assembled in the US to be labeled as an American product, that isn't exactly what's been going on.



Thank you for clarifying this 



The Scenic View said:


> I can't be the only one hoping for the return of the Zombie, right?



Nope. I am anticipating the return of that model in coming years. Always loved it with a quilt top.



bloodjunkie said:


> Thanks for all the info Blood Tempest, also did not think I'd see someone here with a Black Cilice avatar!



Glad someone knows who he is and is into black metal of that ilk. 



electriceye said:


> Seeing the TOM bridges is actually making me depressed. Very disappointed about that. Maybe it's ridiculous, but I'd never buy a BCR with one of those. Quad or nothing.



More Quad bridges are coming. Again, this lineup is merely the beginning. You will see an increase of shapes, as well as hardware offerings in the next year. Remember, all of the models currently are numbered Mk1, 3, 5, 7, 9, and 11. Plans for Mk2, 4, 6, 8, 10, and 12 will potentially include Kahlers and Quads. These things have been talked about in the group and are planned to be rolled out in future offerings.


----------



## electriceye

Grand Moff Tim said:


> First, it wasn't a federal decision, so saying "US administration" was a bit misleading (yes, I realize it was the person you quoted who said that, not you). It was the government of one individual state: California.
> 
> Second, the wording of the law doesn't just have a problem with stuff like importing every single part from China, assembling them in the US, and calling it Made in the USA. It disallowed the label if _any individual part_ of the product wasn't made in the US.
> 
> That would mean that a company could harvest the wood in the US, cut it, route it, sand it, finish it, and assemble it in the US, but if the pickups are BKPs (UK) or the bridge is a Schaller (Germany), then in California they wouldn't be able to legally call it Made in the USA.
> 
> This was recently brought to light on guitar forums when CF Martin dropped the "Made in the USA" from their US-made guitars, because they use some imported woods and hardware.
> 
> Here's a snippet about it from a forum:
> 
> Martin Guitars No Longer "Made in USA"
> 
> And here's an article about the California law in question:
> 
> CA bill renews debate over 'Made in USA' labels | SanDiegoUnionTribune.com
> 
> So yeah. While I do get what you're saying about not wanting stuff that's merely assembled in the US to be labeled as an American product, that isn't exactly what's been going on.



Ah, thank you for clarifying. I wasn't aware of that part of the laws. Very enlightening.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blood Tempest said:


> More Quad bridges are coming. Again, this lineup is merely the beginning. You will see an increase of shapes, as well as hardware offerings in the next year. Remember, all of the models currently are numbered Mk1, 3, 5, 7, 9, and 11. Plans for Mk2, 4, 6, 8, 10, and 12 will potentially include Kahlers and Quads. These things have been talked about in the group and are planned to be rolled out in future offerings.



I do wish people would get this through their head. From everything we're hearing, it's basically a fresh restart for BCR, and it seems like they're just releasing stuff to appeal to the mass market at the moment to get the ball rolling. Once they get back on track, THEN they'll probably try to appease the uber-hardcore BCR fanatics.


----------



## Andromalia

Grand Moff Tim said:


> First, it wasn't a federal decision, so saying "US administration" was a bit misleading (yes, I realize it was the person you quoted who said that, not you). It was the government of one individual state: California.



Hey, I did say "some", the California govt is a US administration unless they separated recently.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Andromalia said:


> Hey, I did say "some", the California govt is a US administration unless they separated recently.





Yeah, I know. I just think it's all too common on the intarwebz for people to conflate the US government with the governments of individual states, so sometimes I get a wild hair up my butt and feel the need to clarify the issue.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do wish people would get this through their head. From everything we're hearing, it's basically a fresh restart for BCR, and it seems like they're just releasing stuff to appeal to the mass market at the moment to get the ball rolling. Once they get back on track, THEN they'll probably try to appease the uber-hardcore BCR fanatics.



And also keep in mind the wonderful work Brian did for the Sterling brand when he was working with them. That's a positive sign, no doubt.

Here's a new pic of the Mk5 Warlock:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For some reason, I'm JUST making the connection that the SBMM Brian works with BC Rich. 

Did he leave SBMM or is he co-working with BCR now?

And yeah, he did do good work. He listened to a lot of stuff and did a lot of social media work. He actually handles it really well.


----------



## Blood Tempest

To my knowledge, SBMM and now BCR are both under the Praxis Musical Instruments umbrella. Not sure of his continued involvement with SBMM. I would assume there's still some relevance, but I know that he's been the one in charge of everything I've read about BCR for 2016.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Then I'd imagine BCR is in good hands, then. SBMM listened to the customers and released a lot of stuff people liked.


----------



## Blood Tempest

It seems SBMM still is. A budget Majesty to come, more JP options people wanted, etc. I see the same trend for BCR in approaching years. Just think, Brian already wants to create an Ironbird for the line, include Quads and Kahlers, it will all happen. People just have to be patient.


----------



## metaljohn

Yeah, unfortunately, there wasn't much that really appealed to me in this new lineup. The natural finish Mocks were nice, and the MK11 Warlock was cool, but not quite there for me yet. Hopefully the lineup after this one is where things will start to take shape for me. I'm pretty bummed that the Jr V Icon got dropped from the lineup as well.

I guess that means more 80s/90s models until then, about which I have no complaints


----------



## Unleash The Fury

SKJORH said:


> They do, yes.
> 
> The Warbeast 7's do look pretty wicked but, ultimately it does need a refresher.
> 
> I have some designs they might take on but, for me, reintroducing the Beast - the proper one, not the SOB model and getting the Ironbird back into proper circulation would make them legible again.
> 
> In this day and age of 7, 8 and now 9 strings, BC Rich has got to start kicking it up a gear and not just pandering to the 14-17 year old markets.
> 
> 7 string Warbeast, 8 string Ironbird, 8 string Beast, 9 string Warlock in a range of say 6 colours available with Seymour Duncan and/or EMG and FR or Kahler tremolos - or just TOM/Hardtail models
> 
> Throw some Hum-Single models in there.
> 
> Take the company by the bollocks and make it scream the way it used to.



Uhhh......the 8 and 9 string guitars IS the 14-17 year old market! lmao


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest said:


> Just think, Brian already wants to create an Ironbird for the line, include Quads and Kahlers, it will all happen.



+1.

I'm praying it will look like this.






Probably won't happen because Eric's Ironbird (guy above) is way too peculiar for the average B.C. Rich fan. If they could make one in solid red with the curved in-line headstock, I'm buying one. Wishful thinking aside, excited to see how the new Ironbird guitars will look like.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Might see some additions by Summer NAMM, but I would think the brunt of them will come next year. I'm holding out for a Kahler equipped Ironbird myself.


----------



## electriceye

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> I'm praying it will look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't happen because Eric's Ironbird (guy above) is way too peculiar for the average B.C. Rich fan. If they could make one in solid red with the curved in-line headstock, I'm buying one. Wishful thinking aside, excited to see how the new Ironbird guitars will look like.



I don't think it's too particular at all. Trans curly top? Matching HS? Abalone diamond inlays? Frankly, that's one of the nicest IBs I've ever seen. The problem is, did IBs ever REALLY sell in the way Mocks and Warlocks did? Might not be worth the time and effort.


----------



## StrmRidr

Great, now you guys have me GASing for a Warlock or Ironbird. It will be interesting to see where BC Rich will be heading with this new management. They have been pretty underwhelming in the last few years.


----------



## uni777

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> I'm praying it will look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't happen because Eric's Ironbird (guy above) is way too peculiar for the average B.C. Rich fan. If they could make one in solid red with the curved in-line headstock, I'm buying one. Wishful thinking aside, excited to see how the new Ironbird guitars will look like.



This headstock but with the Mark I shape. This one is so off..
(and i'd prefer a floyd)

Having said that... If they've had a sevenstring ironbird in the past which was affordable to europeans i would not have had to commision a local builder to build this one for me a couple of years ago:





I used to have nine ironbirds. i'm back to 6 including this one. Though i'd be in the market for a new one if they do it right..


----------



## Blood Tempest

Plan for the line to expand. Summer NAMM, next winter NAMM, and so forth. Again, look at what has been done to the Sterling line of guitars since it's inception. It all takes time. Ironbirds, kahlers, quads, etc are all on the way from all of the conversations I have seen. I feel good about it. It's not just BS talk to appease the masses. It WILL happen. Granted, I have no idea about their ERG plans, but can speak on shapes and hardware.


----------



## uni777

Blood Tempest said:


> Plan for the line to expand. Summer NAMM, next winter NAMM, and so forth. Again, look at what has been done to the Sterling line of guitars since it's inception. It all takes time. Ironbirds, kahlers, quads, etc are all on the way from all of the conversations I have seen. I feel good about it. It's not just BS talk to appease the masses. It WILL happen. Granted, I have no idea about their ERG plans, but can speak on shapes and hardware.


I think they are very smart to take it one step at a time. Taking care the shapes and specs are correct, thus eliminating past mistakes.
And most importantly rebuilt confidence with the fanbase who are yearning for the good stuff from the past. First honour the heritage. After that the sky is the limit concerning ERG.


----------



## Blood Tempest

uni777 said:


> I think they are very smart to take it one step at a time. Taking care the shapes and specs are correct, thus eliminating past mistakes.
> And most importantly rebuilt confidence with the fanbase who are yearning for the good stuff from the past. First honour the heritage. After that the sky is the limit concerning ERG.



Agreed. And from the sounds of it, Brian seems like he wants to bring back the original Ironbird shape. Not the newer one like seen in that pic of Eric from Deicide. He is taking his time with that because its worth the extra effort and time to get it right. That's what all the BCR fans really want and his ears are open.



SKJORH said:


> Is there an individual picture of the red Warbeast 7. I'm all about that.


----------



## Rosal76

uni777 said:


> This headstock but with the Mark I shape. This one is so off..



It's a personal preference. That said, that's why I think B.C. Rich would never make it into a import production model. I'm fine with that because I could still buy one through their U.S. custom shop. It may cost a lot of money but at least the option of even getting one is there. 

Now..., the bass/headstock combination below is too weird for me. But like I said, it's personal preference. Also note, the neck is a bolt-on so it's "possible" she got the neck off of another B.C. Rich body like a Bich or Mockingbird and just put it on her Ironbird body.


----------



## Fathand

...hey, I know what they should do! They should reintroduce the US made Chuck Schuldiner Stealth. Yes, they should. With a relatively reasonable price.

Neck-through
Shorter scale
Alder/Mahogany
DiMarzio X2N
Quad

Yes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As someone that has a thing for red/black guitars... .....


----------



## electriceye

Rosal76 said:


> It's a personal preference. That said, that's why I think B.C. Rich would never make it into a import production model. I'm fine with that because I could still buy one through their U.S. custom shop. It may cost a lot of money but at least the option of even getting one is there.
> 
> Now..., the bass/headstock combination below is too weird for me. But like I said, it's personal preference. Also note, the neck is a bolt-on so it's "possible" she got the neck off of another B.C. Rich body like a Bich or Mockingbird and just put it on her Ironbird body.



No. I think that's a Custom Shop job all the way. 

OP, maybe a silly question, but what about BCR merch? Would love some decent shirts...


----------



## Blood Tempest

^I'm pretty sure Jo Bench's Ironbird was a full on custom shop build, as well. Any talk I've ever seen of it (which there has been a lot in the group since I've joined) says it's a CS.

Not silly at all. I know questions were fielded about merch. I believe some shirts will be made from the discussion I saw. Personally, I'm hoping for a BCR koozie. Beer and guitars go together perfect for me.


----------



## mnpqraven

Just bought a new Ibby so I'm currently broke, have to sit down and look at the BCR catalog for this year i guess
If bcr introduces in near future a mock or ironbird that rivals Ibby prestiges or ESP EII series then I'm digging it with no hesitation


----------



## Galleon

Soooo... could one hold hope for a new high end Beast model at some point? :c


----------



## monkeysuncle

Doing muuuch better this year than 2015. Less Villians, tribal crud, and 25.5" 8 strings, more of what people actually want from BC Rich.
They may receive money from me this year.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Galleon said:


> Soooo... could one hold hope for a new high end Beast model at some point? :c



I'm not really in the market for one, but I'd really like to see that too. 

I haven't read through this thread yet so I don't know if it's been mentioned here, but in the Music subforum there was a NAMM leak (at this point still a rumour AFAIK) that SBMM bought BC Rich. It was shared as good news since the quality of Sterling has been lauded for a few years now, but obviously they're all import models. The source didn't mention anything about US production, and EBMM wasn't mentioned at all, just SBMM. Just makes me wonder if BC Rich will only be offering import models from here on out (but maybe that's already the case? I haven't followed the brand in some years).


----------



## Galleon

Sermo Lupi said:


> I'm not really in the market for one, but I'd really like to see that too.
> 
> I haven't read through this thread yet so I don't know if it's been mentioned here, but in the Music subforum there was a NAMM leak (at this point still a rumour AFAIK) that SBMM bought BC Rich. It was shared as good news since the quality of Sterling has been lauded for a few years now, but obviously they're all import models. The source didn't mention anything about US production, and EBMM wasn't mentioned at all, just SBMM. Just makes me wonder if BC Rich will only be offering import models from here on out (but maybe that's already the case? I haven't followed the brand in some years).



Well, the last 'high-end' Beast wasn't too bad (WMD SOB), but that was years ago. As of current, they only sell the Avenge, which is also years old as a model sadly. They need to bring back a mighty quilt top trans-color model. The Korean NJs were/are great.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Galleon said:


> Soooo... could one hold hope for a new high end Beast model at some point? :c



It is a possibility. Brian wants to get BCR back to what the PEOPLE want. The real fans of the brand.



monkeysuncle said:


> Doing muuuch better this year than 2015. Less Villians, tribal crud, and 25.5" 8 strings, more of what people actually want from BC Rich.
> They may receive money from me this year.



 Agreed



Sermo Lupi said:


> I'm not really in the market for one, but I'd really like to see that too.
> 
> I haven't read through this thread yet so I don't know if it's been mentioned here, but in the Music subforum there was a NAMM leak (at this point still a rumour AFAIK) that SBMM bought BC Rich. It was shared as good news since the quality of Sterling has been lauded for a few years now, but obviously they're all import models. The source didn't mention anything about US production, and EBMM wasn't mentioned at all, just SBMM. Just makes me wonder if BC Rich will only be offering import models from here on out (but maybe that's already the case? I haven't followed the brand in some years).



Praxis Musical now owns BCR's import line. They are manufacturing everything you've seen in this thread for 2016. Praxis also owns SBMM. So yes, you are correct. And I think that is a promising move on its own.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Another bit of interesting news. This is directly from the B.C. Rich Facebook page:



> B.C. Rich Announces U.S.A. Custom Shop Staff
> 
> * * * F O R I M M E D I A T E R E L E A S E * * *
> 
> January 18, 2016
> 
> It is with great pride that we at B.C. Rich are very pleased to officially announce the amazing talents that now make up U.S.A. B.C. Rich Custom Shop staff:
> Mr. Ron Estrada - Master Luthier
> Mr. David Cervantes - Master Luthier, Handmade Acoustics, CNC Bolt-On Electrics
> Mr. Neal Moser &#8211; Master Engineer, Handmade Electronics
> Mr. Dan Lawrence &#8211; Master Painter and Custom Graphics
> Mr. Joshua Munter - Parts Sourcing and Supplier
> Mr. Martin Bravo &#8211; Master Painter
> Mr. Alejandro Castro &#8211; Public Relations, Customer Service
> Mr. Dave Cohen &#8211; Managing Director
> Mr. Brian Xavier Martin &#8211; Vice President, Sales & Marketing, Artist Relations, Brand Liaison
> 
> The U.S.A. Custom Shop is now in full operation under the auspices of Master Luthier Ron Estrada of Mammoth Guitars, and will be moving to its new, stand-alone facility in Fontana, CA during the second quarter of 2016.
> Along with Mr. Estrada, Master Luthier David Cervantes will be adding the additional skills of Custom Acoustic Guitar builds, as well bringing the knowledge and expertise of CNC, allowing for premium Bolt-On Electrics to be produced alongside the completely Handmade, Handcrafted neck through models that are the hallmark of the storied B.C. Rich brand.
> Famed long time B.C. Rich designer, Mr. Neal Moser, Master Luthier/Designer/Electronics Genius extraordinaire, will be handcrafting all of the custom wiring and circuits for each build as they are commissioned. &#8220;I am very excited to be providing all the original wiring looms for the new B.C. Rich U.S.A. Custom Shop. It&#8217;s been a long time coming&#8221; says Mr. Moser, who&#8217;s involvement with B.C. Rich dates to the early days of the Golden Era of B.C. Rich, back in 1974.
> 
> Messer&#8217;s Dan Lawrence and Martin Bravo, were responsible for some of the most dramatic custom finishes on B.C. Rich instruments dating back to 1983 and through the metal heyday and beyond which saw B.C. Rich instruments prominently in the hands of nearly every major artist of the decade.
> This team has been assembled by long time B.C. Rich devotee Mr. Dave Cohen, who will function as the Managing Director of the U.S.A. Custom Shop.
> 
> The focus of the B.C. Rich U.S.A. Custom Shop will be producing instruments of the highest Handcrafted quality on a build by commission basis. Our clients will vary from everyday players seeking a dream build of their favorite, iconic B.C. Rich bodystyle, to the amazing stable of Artists in the B.C Rich roster who demand only the finest tools of their trade to create their art in music. By bringing this incredibly talented team together, and with the 50th Anniversary of B.C. Rich in the very near future, the brand is poised to once again be at the forefront of the music industry. Regarding the assembly of this &#8216;dream team&#8217; of past and current B.C. Rich, Mr. Dave Cohen states, &#8220;Pride, confidence, quality, craftsmanship and a commitment to excellence: That&#8217;s what B.C. Rich means to us.&#8221;
> 
> Rounding out the changes at the helm of B.C. Rich, the recent worldwide licensing of the B.C. Rich brand from Hanser Music Group to Praxis Musical Instruments, located in Orange, CA has given the brand an opportunity for a full and complete revamp of the line. Mr. Brian Xavier Martin, of Praxis Musical Instruments said, &#8220;The ability to be able to have the B.C. Rich U.S.A. Custom Shop, and its Handmade builds being created by the hands of the Masters themselves is truly exciting.&#8221; Mr. Martin added, &#8220;It&#8217;s an honor to be a part of this new chapter in what is to become the next Golden Era of B.C. Rich instruments. I firmly believe that the legacy that Mr. Bernie Rico, Sr. created is in the most capable hands thanks to this talented team.&#8221;
> 
> The all new B.C. Rich website (www.bcrich.com ) will go live on Thursday, January 21, 2016 to coincide with the first day of the annual Winter NAMM show in Anaheim (the B.C. Rich booth number is #4886). Several of the newly built U.S.A. Custom Shop electrics will be on display, along with the new import lineup from Praxis Musical. For inquiries regarding the U.S.A. Custom Shop, the email address (which will go live with the newly designed website on 1/21/2016) is [email protected]. A direct inquiry can also be made through the official Facebook page here at www.facebook.com/B.C.RichCustomShop .



You aren't seeing things, Moser will be involved, granted he is not directly building guitars, but he is INVOLVED! Good things coming.

Here is some clarification on his involvement that Moser himself posted in the B.C. Rich Junkies Facebook group:


> Hey Junkies, I've had phone calls asking if I'd gone to work for BC Rich, so I need to clarify my roll in the NEW BC Rich Custom Shop. Neal Moser Guitars has not changed, we are still doing what we always do and will continue to do so. Neal Moser Guitars has been sub contracted to supply the original wiring looms that were used in virtually all vintage BC Rich guitars for the NEW BC Rich Custom Shop. I hope this clears it all up.


----------



## DeathCubeK

i might finally buy a bc rich...


----------



## StrmRidr

This is good news for BC Rich. I don't expect them to get everything perfect right away, but I can see them get back to where they once were in a few years.


----------



## Blood Tempest

It is going to take some time, but I truly feel like their return to greatness is beginning.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Not that I could ever afford a custom shop BCR, but having Moser back on board would for sure make me put my trust in the project.


----------



## manu80

They should sign a big name apart kerry king to bring attention too...


----------



## electriceye

manu80 said:


> They should sign a big name apart kerry king to bring attention too...



And someone who can actually play guitar.


----------



## electriceye

Blood Tempest said:


> Another bit of interesting news. This is directly from the B.C. Rich Facebook page:



OK, now I'll say it: Holy sh*t!!  So, perhaps my dream/rants about better, more affordable US-made bolt-ons may come true...

Honestly, this is the best thing to happen to the brand in 20+ years.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

monkeysuncle said:


> Not that I could ever afford a custom shop BCR, but having Moser back on board would for sure make me put my trust in the project.





I didn't care at all until I heard about who they're bringing on board. 

I'm sure Neal is absolutely giddy at the fact that he and not any member of the Rico family is involved with BCR.


----------



## Blood Tempest

electriceye said:


> OK, now I'll say it: Holy sh*t!!  So, perhaps my dream/rants about better, more affordable US-made bolt-ons may come true...
> 
> Honestly, this is the best thing to happen to the brand in 20+ years.





MaxOfMetal said:


> I didn't care at all until I heard about who they're bringing on board.
> 
> I'm sure Neal is absolutely giddy at the fact that he and not any member of the Rico family is involved with BCR.



Some members of the B.C. Junkies page got quotes recently from the custom shop and said that the prices were pretty excellent. Most likely still out of my current price range, but its nice to know that the ability is back in force and the staff in charge of the builds seems excellent.


----------



## exo

considering that I will be far too broke in perpetuity to afford anything from the newly reconstituted custom shop, I am far more excited about this than I should be!


----------



## Blood Tempest

+1!!!!!


----------



## protest

exo said:


> considering that I will be far too broke in perpetuity to afford anything from the newly reconstituted custom shop, I am far more excited about this than I should be!



Same haha

I saw "Neal" and my brain went all   and then I passed out.


----------



## Rosal76

I just checked the B.C. Rich custom shop Facepage book page and that red flame top Wave guitar is freaking nice!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> Same haha
> 
> I saw "Neal" and my brain went all   and then I passed out.



Even though he's just doing the wiring looms, it speaks volumes as to where the custom shop is headed now. I am super excited!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If Neal ever decides to actually work part time at the shop, that could be awesome as hell. Heck, he could just do some counselling and give them a direction to head and that'll be enough for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I think it's funny that Neal only gets love when he's at BCR as his own, highly lauded line of guitars are pretty much ignored here.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I'd love to have a Moser. No way in hell I could afford one though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's funny that Neal only gets love when he's at BCR as his own, highly lauded line of guitars are pretty much ignored here.



As awesome as Moser is...

I hate how his post-BCR shapes look.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's funny that Neal only gets love when he's at BCR as his own, highly lauded line of guitars are pretty much ignored here.













yeahhhh


----------



## Spicypickles

You know you play too much Skyrim when you immediately think of the Falmer regarding those musical abortions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Blood Tempest said:


> I'd love to have a Moser. No way in hell I could afford one though



$2k is too much? 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As awesome as Moser is...
> 
> I hate how his post-BCR shapes look.



He still makes the Bich, Eagle, Virgin, etc. Plus the usual super Strat and Tele.


----------



## Blood Tempest

For me, yes. I won't allow myself to spend that kind of money on an instrument. I'm also attempting to save for a home. Don't encourage me.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As awesome as Moser is...
> 
> I hate how his post-BCR shapes look.



True. I do dig the Wraith, Bich, and SS though.

















EDIT: Bottom 2 pics broken for anyone else? They were there a second ago for me and now they're gone lol.


----------



## pastanator

Neal Moser rules. I wanna get a seven string bastard v at some point


----------



## exo

GenghisCoyne said:


>




That.......is one of the most outrageously "metal" guitars I have ever seen.

Can not decide if I would play stupidly heavy deathmetal or the Power Rangers theme on it.


----------



## BucketheadRules

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's funny that Neal only gets love when he's at BCR as his own, highly lauded line of guitars are pretty much ignored here.



It's a shame he doesn't get more attention. I would love one of these:






Or this wonderful thing:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Yeah, those actually look cool.

But I mostly remember Moser's SUPER EXTREME KVLT BR00TZ shapes like the V's and such posted above. Didn't know he was willing to do classic BCR shapes. 

...I wonder if he's willing to do an Ignitor?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Yeah, those actually look cool.
> 
> But I mostly remember Moser's SUPER EXTREME KVLT BR00TZ shapes like the V's and such posted above. Didn't know he was willing to do classic BCR shapes.
> 
> ...I wonder if he's willing to do an Ignitor?



He's always done the more traditional shapes and old school stuff. 

The ridiculous stuff came much later and was mainly artist models and a short lived import series. 

The only BCR shapes he does are the ones he designed.


----------



## Fathand

That's awesome.


----------



## BucketheadRules

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Yeah, those actually look cool.
> 
> But I mostly remember Moser's SUPER EXTREME KVLT BR00TZ shapes like the V's and such posted above. Didn't know he was willing to do classic BCR shapes.
> 
> ...I wonder if he's willing to do an Ignitor?



As Max says, he does the stuff he designed for BCR in the first place back in the 70s - so the Bich, Seagull and Virgin shapes are a big part of his work.


----------



## canuck brian

Hoping 2017 brings an Ignitor i can actually afford  Best shape ever.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Neal Moser made, and will still produce, many of the BCR shapes that people consider classics. It's a shame he doesn't get more recognition for it. As mentioned before, I think a lot of people write his products off because of the extreme crazy shapes he's done. You either love those or hate them. But its hard to argue with the classics he's helped create, such as the Bich, Seagull, Wraith, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Did he design the Wave or no? Because I find that's an underrated shape.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did he design the Wave or no? Because I find that's an underrated shape.



From Moser's site: "Martin Evans. Martin was a BC Rich employee during the time I was involved with BCR. A little known fact is that Martin is the designer of the BC Rich Wave guitar. Because he was an employee he received NO recognition for his design."

I also agree that the Wave is supremely underrated.


----------



## canuck brian

Blood Tempest said:


> From Moser's site: "Martin Evans. Martin was a BC Rich employee during the time I was involved with BCR. A little known fact is that Martin is the designer of the BC Rich Wave guitar. Because he was an employee he received NO recognition for his design."
> 
> I also agree that the Wave is supremely underrated.









I want a guitar version of this. Fixed bridge, black, 2 hums, reverse headstock.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Dude. Yes.

I would LOVE to see BCR make vintage sigs of what Slayer had in the glory days. Hanneman's Bich, King's Mockingbird and King V, Araya's Wave. I bet they'd make a killing. But I doubt Hanneman and Araya stuff is possible since ESP has had them on their roster for so long now.


----------



## canuck brian

Blood Tempest said:


> Dude. Yes.
> 
> I would LOVE to see BCR make vintage sigs of what Slayer had in the glory days. Hanneman's Bich, King's Mockingbird and King V, Araya's Wave. I bet they'd make a killing. But I doubt Hanneman and Araya stuff is possible since ESP has had them on their roster for so long now.



I would love to see Kerry's old V get the proper treatment instead of the gaudy tribal crap with bad headstocks.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Yeah. The tribal stuff is a huge turnoff. I understand he's covered in tribal tattoos, but do the guitars need to be as well? I'd love to see a standard gloss black and gloss red option. His Mock was all sorts of awesome, IMO.











In a general sense, I would really love to see BCR go back to that shape of Mockingbird too. Even if its a limited run. The horns look so much better. Not that the current Mocks look bad, the old cuts just look better to me.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Blood Tempest said:


> Both finishes are the same price. If you look closely, you will see and asterisk that says "With optional DiMarzio PAF/Super 2." A little birdy says those optional prices will be U.S. made guitars. For some legal reasoning, they are not allowed to currently market them as such.


oh my, it's been a long time since I've felt this feeling... GAS?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Blood Tempest said:


> From Moser's site: "Martin Evans. Martin was a BC Rich employee during the time I was involved with BCR. A little known fact is that Martin is the designer of the BC Rich Wave guitar. Because he was an employee he received NO recognition for his design."
> 
> I also agree that the Wave is supremely underrated.



The more you read into BCR history the more apparent it becomes just how awful the Rico family could be to thier employees, partners, etc. 

I for one am glad they'll never be in the BCR picture again.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I agree. When digging into the company history, the pile of apparent dirty laundry grows pretty quick. And its a damn shame. I really hope the recent changes will restore some of that past prestige to the name again.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

All those posts about the less extravagant BCR guitars are reminding me how much ive always wanted a 6 string eagle bass.


----------



## electriceye

Blood Tempest said:


> Dude. Yes.
> 
> I would LOVE to see BCR make vintage sigs of what Slayer had in the glory days. Hanneman's Bich, King's Mockingbird and King V, Araya's Wave. I bet they'd make a killing. But I doubt Hanneman and Araya stuff is possible since ESP has had them on their roster for so long now.



NM the fact Jeff's been dead for 3 years...


----------



## Blood Tempest

electriceye said:


> NM the fact Jeff's been dead for 3 years...



Dime has been dead even longer. That doesn't stop sigs/tribute models from coming out...


----------



## electriceye

Blood Tempest said:


> Dime has been dead even longer. That doesn't stop sigs/tribute models from coming out...



Fair enough. But at least Dime knew how to play guitar. Jeff? Not so much. And, really, the Dean situation is an exception. Also, Jeff was with ESP for so long I don't even remember him playing a BCR. 

I'm saying this all as a big Slayer fan, btw. But that band's appeal is VERY small in the US. Pumping a lot of effort and resources into trying to re-issue all their old BCR's would be a bit foolish, IMO. Again, the last thing they need to be doing is pigeon-holing themselves even further than they did the past decade with all the goofy sh*t they put out. Focus on core models, rebuild the brand, get endorsees people actually care about and move forward. I think they're doing that, sort of, now. I'm not thrilled with what I've seen at all, but it's a hell of a lot more than what we got the past several years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

electriceye said:


> But that band's appeal is VERY small in the US.








Dude, Jeff Hanneman and Kerry Queen are like... two of the most well-known metal guitarists in metal, ESPECIALLY in the US. And BCR has done as many KK sigs as Dean has done Dimebag sigs.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, Jeff Hanneman and Kerry Queen are like... two of the most well-known metal guitarists in metal, ESPECIALLY in the US. And BCR has done as many KK sigs as Dean has done Dimebag sigs.



hes from new england, they only listen to shadows fall and killswitch engage


----------



## mikernaut

For you guys looking for a Ignitor, my ex 6 string CS is on Ebay right now. It's a killer guitar and probably has one of my fav. neck profiles. 

I'd love to buy it back myself but no expendable money at this time.


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest said:


> His Mock was all sorts of awesome, IMO.



I don't know the real reason for Kerry King's decision but it seems that he's become nostalgic for his old B.C. Rich Mockingbird. If it's one thing Kerry normally doesn't do, is that he does not bring out old guitars with maybe the exception for studio use. He normally keeps his old B.C. Rich guitars at home, Slayer's rehearsal area or gives them away to Hard Rock Cafe restaurants.

In this Youtube video showing Slayer recording in the studio for their Repentless album, Kerry is shown holding his old Mockingbird. I was expecting only to see his Wartribe Warlocks and KKV guitars. I'm thinking maybe Kerry recorded a solo on that Mockingbird but who knows. Nonetheless, I think it's pretty cool that Kerry is using a guitar from his past.

At 1:29, Kerry holding his old Mockingbird. Don't blink. 



So then I find these photographs. Kerry being nostalgic for his Mockingbird? You be the judge.  Look out grimey the G,B, and high E strings are in the last photograph. Wonder if the last time Kerry changed the strings was in the mid 80's.


----------



## A-Branger

way more decent booth compared to last year


----------



## Andromalia

Those orange warlocks...


----------



## StrmRidr

New website is up B.C. Rich Guitars | Since 1969


----------



## Blood Tempest

Rosal76 said:


> I don't know the real reason for Kerry King's decision but it seems that he's become nostalgic for his old B.C. Rich Mockingbird. If it's one thing Kerry normally doesn't do, is that he does not bring out old guitars with maybe the exception for studio use. He normally keeps his old B.C. Rich guitars at home, Slayer's rehearsal area or gives them away to Hard Rock Cafe restaurants.
> 
> So then I find these photographs. Kerry being nostalgic for his Mockingbird? You be the judge.  Look out grimey the G,B, and high E strings are in the last photograph. Wonder if the last time Kerry changed the strings was in the mid 80's.



That's awesome! It's good to see that bird is still around and in his hands. Would be great to see a version of that released as a sig. Regardless of the tons of different V and Warlock shapes they have released for him. Nice finds! 



electriceye said:


> Fair enough. But at least Dime knew how to play guitar. Jeff? Not so much. And, really, the Dean situation is an exception. Also, Jeff was with ESP for so long I don't even remember him playing a BCR.
> 
> I'm saying this all as a big Slayer fan, btw. But that band's appeal is VERY small in the US. Pumping a lot of effort and resources into trying to re-issue all their old BCR's would be a bit foolish, IMO. Again, the last thing they need to be doing is pigeon-holing themselves even further than they did the past decade with all the goofy sh*t they put out. Focus on core models, rebuild the brand, get endorsees people actually care about and move forward. I think they're doing that, sort of, now. I'm not thrilled with what I've seen at all, but it's a hell of a lot more than what we got the past several years.



Wait, wait, wait. You're saying Jeff couldn't play guitar as a "big Slayer fan?" Are you really a Slayer fan then? Because if you are, you know Hanneman wrote basically every amazing Slayer riff there is in their catalog. Not Kerry. But yeah, he couldn't play...

Facts: https://www.google.com/search?q=list+of+songs+written+by+jeff+hanneman&oq=list+of+songs+written+by+jeff+hanneman&aqs=chrome..69i57.7615j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, Jeff Hanneman and Kerry Queen are like... two of the most well-known metal guitarists in metal, ESPECIALLY in the US. And BCR has done as many KK sigs as Dean has done Dimebag sigs.



I dunno man. I think Dean has everyone beat on sigs for one artist by like 3,000 models at least 



Andromalia said:


> Those orange warlocks...



I think that's just bad video quality and/or the lighting. They are supposed to be red. Especially from all I have seen in the catalog and new website.


----------



## JD27

These look nice.


----------



## StrmRidr

Those Mk9 Mockingbirds are my favorite of all the new models, followed closely by the Mk11 Warlock. I've never been a huge fan of the old school 6-in line headstock from BC Rich, which is the only thing I don't really like on it. Would also much prefer a quad bridge on it.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> These look nice.



They sure do. And if they are "US made" with the DiMarzio pickups option elected, they will be even better. 



StrmRidr said:


> Those Mk9 Mockingbirds are my favorite of all the new models, followed closely by the Mk11 Warlock. I've never been a huge fan of the old school 6-in line headstock from BC Rich, which is the only thing I don't really like on it. Would also much prefer a quad bridge on it.



Quads will be coming on models in the future. As you see, the Mk models are all odd numbers. The even numbers are planned to have Quads and Kahlers. I think there is still a ton to come. This initial line is just a taste.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> They sure do. And if they are "US made" with the DiMarzio pickups option elected, they will be even better.
> 
> 
> That would be glorious!
> 
> Quads will be coming on models in the future. As you see, the Mk models are all odd numbers. The even numbers are planned to have Quads and Kahlers. I think there is still a ton to come. This initial line is just a taste.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I meant to put the word "more" in there.  That's the only Quad equipped model in this line. I need my coffee.


----------



## StrmRidr

Any word if the even numbered Mk and other shapes will be introduced throughout the year, or will it be a 2017 thing?


----------



## Andromalia

My Dear BCRich, part of going forward in the future ALSO means giving up on ****** flash websites.


----------



## Blood Tempest

StrmRidr said:


> Any word if the even numbered Mk and other shapes will be introduced throughout the year, or will it be a 2017 thing?



Unsure if they will bring additional stuff out at Summer NAMM or not. Wish I had a concrete answer on this.



Andromalia said:


> My Dear BCRich, part of going forward in the future ALSO means giving up on ****** flash websites.


----------



## electriceye

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, Jeff Hanneman and Kerry Queen are like... two of the most well-known metal guitarists in metal, ESPECIALLY in the US. And BCR has done as many KK sigs as Dean has done Dimebag sigs.



You DID see what happened to their summer festival last year, right? 

KK is still alive and an endorsee, so I don't really get your point.


----------



## electriceye

Blood Tempest said:


> That's awesome! It's good to see that bird is still around and in his hands. Would be great to see a version of that released as a sig. Regardless of the tons of different V and Warlock shapes they have released for him. Nice finds!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait. You're saying Jeff couldn't play guitar as a "big Slayer fan?" Are you really a Slayer fan then? Because if you are, you know Hanneman wrote basically every amazing Slayer riff there is in their catalog. Not Kerry. But yeah, he couldn't play...



He WROTE the songs. He couldn't play guitar for sh*t. Ask me how bad the last show was when I saw them on tour with Megadeth. It was beyond embarrassing how bad Jeff was. So, there's a HUGE difference from being able to write lyrics and play guitar. And I'd argue he didn't write all those riffs. That was Kerry. "Repentless" proves they are alive and well without his input, btw. The took a major step up by having Gary in the band. (And, yes, I've been a fan since the 80s. My band even played "Mandatory Suicide" for a year or so - and my guitar teacher yelled at me for wanting to learn such garbage soloing.)

I know this rubs people the wrong way. I get that. Slayer is very unique in their sound, etc, and were able to get away with it. But if Slayer ever broke up, I doubt either Jeff or Kerry would have found new homes with established bands. Even Kerry has become a *very* sloppy player. (He was almost as bad as Jeff during that tour, btw.)

Anyway, I've taken this thread way too, OT. My apologies, OP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

On top of the non-sucky guitars...

Can we also talk about how BCR's site doesn't suck absolute donkey dick anymore?


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest said:


> Yeah. The tribal stuff is a huge turnoff. I understand he's covered in tribal tattoos, but do the guitars need to be as well?



B.C. Rich did release a non-tribal graphic import KKW Warlock that is based off of Kerry King's U.S. custom shop, Generation 2 Wartribe Warlock. I'd like to buy this guitar. With the exception of the KKW truss rod cover, the tribal inlays and maybe the EMG pickups and Kahler tremolo, the guitar doesn't scream Kerry King signature too loud.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Yup. If I remember right, that was a pretty limited piece as well.


----------



## BucketheadRules

The direction this is heading in pleases me.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Rosal76 said:


> B.C. Rich did release a non-tribal graphic import KKW Warlock that is based off of Kerry King's U.S. custom shop, Generation 2 Wartribe Warlock. I'd like to buy this guitar. With the exception of the KKW truss rod cover, the tribal inlays and maybe the EMG pickups and Kahler tremolo, the guitar doesn't scream Kerry King signature too loud.



I would totally have that if it were only a Floyd. Damn shame that.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On top of the non-sucky guitars...
> 
> Can we also talk about how BCR's site doesn't suck absolute donkey dick anymore?



I had nothing bad to say with the previous site, well organized, nice photos

the only thing that changed was that now instead of having the guitar by body stiles, you have them by MK which is annoying, if you trying to find an specific model, and/or want to see all the different versions of Mockingbirds. Its like trying to search for a guitar in the LTD site if the only options would be by 1000's series/400/200 

plus there is no specs!!!. what kind of website for guitar doesnt list the specs????


you want a bad site, go to see the old versions of jackson, washburn, dean, shechter


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'd like to reiterate how awesome the aesthetic on those new Mockingbird Deluxes is, and how disappointed I am that they didn't use the same styling on the new Mockingbird bass.

Sigh.


----------



## Miek

StrmRidr said:


> Those Mk9 Mockingbirds are my favorite of all the new models, followed closely by the Mk11 Warlock. I've never been a huge fan of the old school 6-in line headstock from BC Rich, which is the only thing I don't really like on it. Would also much prefer a quad bridge on it.



that's dope from head to toes


----------



## cpfc_fan

It appears to me that the website is still unfinished. I can't see a spec and the wording on some of the pages leads me to believe that the finishes that we see may not be the only finishes for the said model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

After seeing the whole new lineup, all I can say is: "meh". 

It's mostly just reskining of the more successful models from last year. Maybe a new color or some different pickups, but overall more of the same. 

Tons of neat looking budget models, but nothing I'd touch unless needed for a fun project. 

I was really hoping for some standard USA stuff given how much they're talking up the new custom shop.


----------



## Blood Tempest

They had 5 months to put this line together and get it ready for NAMM/worldwide release. I think next year's NAMM will serve up a ton of heavier hitters, mainly because they will have had more time to work on things. There are a lot of good things in this line, I feel. I think it's a great start. And now that that custom shop is just getting started, I expect to see quite a few top notch creations, akin to what we are used to seeing from years past.


----------



## electriceye

Miek said:


> that's dope from head to toes



It looks like my grandma's coffee table.


----------



## StrmRidr

electriceye said:


> It looks like my grandma's coffee table.



I'd like to have a coffee table with a Floyd and DiMarzio's too


----------



## Miek

electriceye said:


> It looks like my grandma's coffee table.



im very much a furniture guitar kind of guy


----------



## Blood Tempest

When the guitar is good looking enough to fit the decor, the ladies are usually happy.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Back on topic. Here are some pics from NAMM:











Lita Ford


----------



## Blood Tempest

More from NAMM:


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## GenghisCoyne

my mental journey through the most recent picture post goes like this; "nice, nice, nice, nice, nice, nice, WTF barbed wire?, nice, nice, nice, nice, nice etc...


----------



## pastanator

^ same. really digging that black 7 string mk1 warlock. the red inlays on second pic from bottom kinda ruins that guitar imo


----------



## exo

Jeez......what I wouldn't give for 7/8 string warlocks in those figured wood finishes. Ugh. So much want.......



The lineup looks fantastic!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I'm liking the overall direction, still they're not there yet for me.
It means that they should remove frills like those spiked wire stickers, gross inlays and match the headstocks with the guitar shapes.
BC Rich guitars have to be aggressive and essential in my book.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

OmegaSlayer said:


> ...and match the headstocks with the guitar shapes.



Yes. BC Rich can't seem to figure this out most of the time - in the past they've put pointy headstocks on their more traditional shapes... and now the gibson-ish headstock on warlocks? just looks odd IMO


----------



## zappatton2

This thread is hurting my heart, mostly because I miss my CS Beast so so much! Thankfully, I've still got my Moser Faststar, but I am overjoyed to see BCR taking their custom shop seriously again. And Neal Moser being involved in any way is a great sign of a company I loved turning a new leaf. Wish I could still afford CS guitars, I need another Beast in my life.

Oh, and I also miss this guy, was my first CS BCR, and the sound options were limitless. I'm a pretty mediocre player, so a little sonic window dressing is only an asset for me. Plus, it's just plain fun to mess with.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Yes. BC Rich can't seem to figure this out most of the time - in the past they've put pointy headstocks on their more traditional shapes... and now the gibson-ish headstock on warlocks? just looks odd IMO



It feels like they match body and headstocks with the wheel of fortune


----------



## electriceye

That's the best booth they've had in YEARS! Really cool to see.

BTW, the 3x3 headstock on the warlock is pretty standard, guys. Hell, that is my favorite on them and then the mid-80's pointy. My ideal USA Mock is a white or black one exactly like Mick Mars used to play in early Crue. THAT is the Warlock I dream of.


----------



## uni777

electriceye said:


> That's the best booth they've had in YEARS! Really cool to see.
> 
> BTW, the 3x3 headstock on the warlock is pretty standard, guys. Hell, that is my favorite on them and then the mid-80's pointy. My ideal USA Mock is a white or black one exactly like Mick Mars used to play in early Crue. THAT is the Warlock I dream of.


Yeah.. it is funny to see that when they are going back to their heritage and finally are getting close or in reach of old specs. The younger generation never got to see the seventies Rich guitars in action and can only relate to the metal used shapes and colors.
Finally back to the clouds whick are such a big part of the old look and they are "gross"?

Seems like folks are always wanting something a particulair brand is not about.. i.e. gibson not having ERG, BC Rich should be ditching their trademark overlayed headstock etc..


----------



## BucketheadRules

That red CS Wave


----------



## MaxOfMetal

uni777 said:


> Yeah.. it is funny to see that when they are going back to their heritage and finally are getting close or in reach of old specs. The younger generation never got to see the seventies Rich guitars in action and can only relate to the metal used shapes and colors.
> Finally back to the clouds whick are such a big part of the old look and they are "gross"?
> 
> Seems like folks are always wanting something a particulair brand is not about.. i.e. gibson not having ERG, BC Rich should be ditching their trademark overlayed headstock etc..



For the last 25 years that's the image that BCR pushed. Can't blame folks for associating that with them.


----------



## JD27

uni777 said:


> Finally back to the clouds whick are such a big part of the old look and they are "gross"?



Who dares to speak that load of steaming dung? The clouds are awesome! No clouds on a Mockingbird is like a day with sunshine.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

uni777 said:


> Yeah.. it is funny to see that when they are going back to their heritage and finally are getting close or in reach of old specs. The younger generation never got to see the seventies Rich guitars in action and can only relate to the metal used shapes and colors.
> Finally back to the clouds whick are such a big part of the old look and they are "gross"?



No one said "gross"  ...but you are correct in that I have no sense of nostalgia and I don't care what headstocks they sported in the past.

For me it is about the overall aesthetics of the entire guitar, and while I LOVE the traditional 3x3 headstock on biches, mockingbirds, eagles etc... I feel that pointy guitars like the warlock, warbeast, virgo et al. look more appropriate with a matching pointy headstock.

Of course, this is all highly subjective & to each their own!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

uni777 said:


> Yeah.. it is funny to see that when they are going back to their heritage and finally are getting close or in reach of old specs. The younger generation never got to see the seventies Rich guitars in action and can only relate to the metal used shapes and colors.
> Finally back to the clouds whick are such a big part of the old look and they are "gross"?
> 
> Seems like folks are always wanting something a particulair brand is not about.. i.e. gibson not having ERG, BC Rich should be ditching their trademark overlayed headstock etc..



I live in the present and I could eventually buy something "vintage".
My headstock speech works from Fender to Ibanez through Jackson and ESP.
It just gets to incredible points of nonsenseness when BC Rich and Dean are involved.


----------



## Rosal76

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because I find that's an underrated shape.





Blood Tempest said:


> I also agree that the Wave is supremely underrated.



What's funny is that, according to the B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop Facebook page, the first U.S. custom shop guitar that they built (under the new management) for a customer is the red Wave guitar that are in the pictures Blood Tempest posted. Even funnier, the 2 U.S. custom shop models that were at the 2016 NAMM show is that same red Wave guitar and a Wave bass.

Seems the Wave shape is getting it's spotlight for the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm kinda meh they're using the one with the points on the horn. I preferred the original version.


----------



## Blood Tempest

This video explains a ton of what I was saying throughout this thread, but straight from the horse's mouth (Brian of Praxis Musical). And yes, he talks about the other shapes making a triumphant return in the future. A must watch.


----------



## metaljohn

If they make a version of the MK11 Warlock with a Kahler and the R logo on the tip of the headstock on the next run they do, I will 100% pull the trigger.

I'd also buy a Wave if it had the R logo, standard tone/vol controls and a quad bridge.

Basically, R logos on everything except the inline pointed headstock. They just loock weird on that one.


----------



## StrmRidr

Very interesting video. I'm glad they are taking their time to get things right.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Blood Tempest said:


> This video explains a ton of what I was saying throughout this thread, but straight from the horse's mouth (Brian of Praxis Musical). And yes, he talks about the other shapes making a triumphant return in the future. A must watch.




Did that guy say $3k for a custom shop? Hmmmmm......


----------



## Rosal76

Gonna have to nitpick something I noticed about the Mk9 and Mk11 guitars. Ya can't love B.C. Rich and be a little nit picky, right.  

The Mk11 guitars are a higher/highest grade guitar than the Mk9 guitars, right?

The Mk9 guitars have the "R" logo but the Mk11 guitars have the script logo.

Speaking from a grade system, couldn't the higher grade guitars (Mk11) have the "R" logo instead of script. I understand the difference between a "R" and script logo won't make the guitar play better but I thought it would look cool for the Mk11 to bear the prestigous "R" logo only. Nonetheless, both the Mk9 and Mk11 look awesome. 



metaljohn said:


> If they make a version of the MK11 Warlock... and the R logo on the tip of the headstock on the next run they do, I will 100% pull the trigger.



You were thinking the same thing as I did. Maybe someting like this but with a neck pickup. Warlock belongs to Suffocation guitarist, Guy Marchais.


----------



## StrmRidr

Rosal76 said:


> Gonna have to nitpick something I noticed about the Mk9 and Mk11 guitars. Ya can't love B.C. Rich and be a little nit picky, right.
> 
> The Mk11 guitars are a higher/highest grade guitar than the Mk9 guitars, right?
> 
> The Mk9 guitars have the "R" logo but the Mk11 guitars have the script logo.
> 
> Speaking from a grade system, couldn't the higher grade guitars (Mk11) have the "R" logo instead of script. I understand the difference between a "R" and script logo won't make the guitar play better but I thought it would look cool for the Mk11 to bear the prestigous "R" logo only. Nonetheless, both the Mk9 and Mk11 look awesome.



I agree that they should have the "R" on all higher end models. It's one of the reason I prefer the Mk9 mockingbird (that and the color choices are better IMO).


----------



## metaljohn

Rosal76 said:


> Gonna have to nitpick something I noticed about the Mk9 and Mk11 guitars. Ya can't love B.C. Rich and be a little nit picky, right.
> 
> The Mk11 guitars are a higher/highest grade guitar than the Mk9 guitars, right?
> 
> The Mk9 guitars have the "R" logo but the Mk11 guitars have the script logo.
> 
> Speaking from a grade system, couldn't the higher grade guitars (Mk11) have the "R" logo instead of script. I understand the difference between a "R" and script logo won't make the guitar play better but I thought it would look cool for the Mk11 to bear the prestigous "R" logo only. Nonetheless, both the Mk9 and Mk11 look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> You were thinking the same thing as I did. Maybe someting like this but with a neck pickup. Warlock belongs to Suffocation guitarist, Guy Marchais.



Yeah, I have that exact guitar in the ultraviolet finish. I just want one with a reverse headstock. My preference would be towards a single pickup though.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Rosal76 said:


> Gonna have to nitpick something I noticed about the Mk9 and Mk11 guitars. Ya can't love B.C. Rich and be a little nit picky, right.
> 
> The Mk11 guitars are a higher/highest grade guitar than the Mk9 guitars, right?
> 
> The Mk9 guitars have the "R" logo but the Mk11 guitars have the script logo.
> 
> Speaking from a grade system, couldn't the higher grade guitars (Mk11) have the "R" logo instead of script. I understand the difference between a "R" and script logo won't make the guitar play better but I thought it would look cool for the Mk11 to bear the prestigous "R" logo only. Nonetheless, both the Mk9 and Mk11 look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> You were thinking the same thing as I did. Maybe someting like this but with a neck pickup. Warlock belongs to Suffocation guitarist, Guy Marchais.



They are probably worried about collectors flipping out about the R logo being on import guitars, so they put one out for now to test the waters.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

So it looks like BCR is chummy with Bernie again. Screw this brand.


----------



## canuck brian

MaxOfMetal said:


> So it looks like BCR is chummy with Bernie again. Screw this brand.



I know Bernie made an appearance at the booth, but the guys might have just been nice while at NAMM and not tell him to pound sand. Im hoping thats the case anyways.... did something get announced?

The guys who took over HAVE to know that having that thief anywhere near their brand actually harms any credibility theyre attempting to get back.


----------



## Edika

It seems that when they got wind of all the negative backlash they promptly deleted all photos and mentions BR Jr hahaha.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

canuck brian said:


> I know Bernie made an appearance at the booth, but the guys might have just been nice while at NAMM and not tell him to pound sand. Im hoping thats the case anyways.... did something get announced?
> 
> The guys who took over HAVE to know that having that thief anywhere near their brand actually harms any credibility theyre attempting to get back.



Seems someone at the CS is chummy. That David Cohen tool bag that kept defending Bernie. 

Once again, screw this brand an thier boring, try-too-hard, slave labor made guitars. I'll probably just close this thread at some point.

Hope 3rd time is the charm and this brand dies forever. No joke. No respect.


----------



## canuck brian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seems someone at the CS is chummy. That David Cohen tool bag that kept defending Bernie.



Ah well. Not sure how Praxis missed an easy caveat of having BC Rich be successful:

1) Build quality guitars again and show you are listening to your fans
2) Do not allow Bernie Rico Junior into any aspect of your business. Ever.
3) Profit.


----------



## Andromalia

Weird Bernie can still get into a place filled with musicians and not get assaulted.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

>




Oh sh!t. Oh sh!t. Oh sh!t.

That's exactly what I want them to release, and literally the only thing they could make that would make me consider buying a BCR. Why wasn't it on any of the lists earlier in the thread? Is it a custom one-off or something? If they include that in a US production line, I'd be pretty tempted.

...unless of course Bernie is actually getting involved with the company in pretty much any capacity again. Not sure how we're all supposed to react to that, but I don't see how anyone could be anything but disappointed.


----------



## Andromalia

Mr BCRich, I'll buy one of your warlocks if you do a R9 baritone with a kahler and without Bernie, I promise.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Bernie wasn't there for BCR. Keep that in mind. If I recall, his pass was through Michael Kelly Guitars. I can't really see the brand having any direct involvement with him. They know what went on. To me, just because one guy seems chummy with him doesn't mean he's involved. Also, do you really think Moser would have involvement with the company again at any capacity if Bernie had any say in anything with BCR? Doubtful.

Obviously a lot of people have a hard on for the guy for the .... he pulled, and rightfully so. He's no longer involved and I don't think that should result in damning an entire brand. I'm not here to piss anyone off, just wanted to spread some good news about the new stuff that I figured people would enjoy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The director of the custom shop has been his biggest cheerleader knowing full well the crap he pulled. 

They were more than happy to illuminate his presence until the backlash. 

This poisons the brand, for me at least.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Until proven otherwise, I just see him being a friend rather than a business partner. I totally understand your feelings towards it though. For those that are interested in the Praxis side of things, which is most of what has been shared in this thread, I don't think there is any cause for concern there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Blood Tempest said:


> Until proven otherwise, I just see him being a friend



"You're only as good as the company you keep."

With that, I'm out of here. I'll be back when things go belly up........again.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I'm saying I don't see an entire staff with the numerous people listed allowing something like that to take place again. And if it does, no one is going to take it seriously and it will fail. Even if he is a supporter of Bernie, don't you think one has enough business savvy to know that would cause immediate failure for the custom shop? If we know what we know, you have to imagine that folks directly involved and that close to the pulse on this know far more and to not have him in the mix.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

There was a Very awkward interview TTK did with Bernie but it seems like it has now been removed. Bernie is not involved with BC Rich, they just invited him to come check out the new stuff. I guess they didn't know about the whole black friday run BS until people informed them.


----------



## Blood Tempest

7deadlysins666 said:


> There was a Very awkward interview TTK did with Bernie but it seems like it has now been removed. Bernie is not involved with BC Rich, they just invited him to come check out the new stuff. I guess they didn't know about the whole black friday run BS until people informed them.



I doubt Tone King knew all that. And again, its not like Bernie was there with a pass from BCR. He was there thanks to Michael Kelly Guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

7deadlysins666 said:


> There was a Very awkward interview TTK did with Bernie but it seems like it has now been removed. Bernie is not involved with BC Rich, they just invited him to come check out the new stuff. I guess they didn't know about the whole black friday run BS until people informed them.



That's an outright lie.

David Cohen has been involved in the BRJ BFR thread and in other places, and The Tone King posts/lurks here. 

They were just hoping everyone had forgotten/wouldn't bring it up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blood Tempest said:


> I doubt Tone King knew all that. And again, its not like Bernie was there with a pass from BCR. He was there thanks to Michael Kelly Guitars.



In that case, .... Michael Kelly even more.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Blood Tempest said:


> I doubt Tone King knew all that. And again, its not like Bernie was there with a pass from BCR. He was there thanks to Michael Kelly Guitars.



HMG also owns Michael Kelly.


----------



## Blood Tempest

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's an outright lie.
> 
> David Cohen has been involved in the BRJ BFR thread and in other places, and The Tone King posts/lurks here.
> 
> They were just hoping everyone had forgotten/wouldn't bring it up.



Did not know TK was on here. Then he most likely knows at least some of the deal. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> In that case, .... Michael Kelly even more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TTK has even posted here to defend himself... And was quickly called out.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I just want to be clear in that I am rooting for B.C. Rich as a brand. I'm not rooting for BRJr. I'm not making excuses for anyone or anything. I want this brand to succeed and return to its place among the guitar maker elite. I've always loved their shapes, finishes, etc. I want them to succeed for greedy reasons; I want more kick ass BCR guitars in the future. Plain and simple. And Brian/Praxis Musical seem intent on doing so. Look at the video I posted interviewing Brian. Old shaped Ironbirds. He mentioned Igniters. As guitar fans or BCR fans, who doesn't want to see that happen? That's why I'm hoping so strongly this succeeds and it is done correctly. I've read the Black Friday thread. Numerous times. I think its terrible. I'd still be fuming had I been monetarily involved in that mess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Blood Tempest said:


> I just want to be clear in that I am rooting for B.C. Rich as a brand. I'm not rooting for BRJr. I'm not making excuses for anyone or anything. I want this brand to succeed and return to its place among the guitar maker elite. I've always loved their shapes, finishes, etc. I want them to succeed for greedy reasons; I want more kick ass BCR guitars in the future. Plain and simple. And Brian/Praxis Musical seem intent on doing so. Look at the video I posted interviewing Brian. Old shaped Ironbirds. He mentioned Igniters. As guitar fans or BCR fans, who doesn't want to see that happen? That's why I'm hoping so strongly this succeeds and it is done correctly. I've read the Black Friday thread. Numerous times. I think its terrible. I'd still be fuming had I been monetarily involved in that mess.



If you want them to succeed you need to make it very clear what won't fly. 

That's how they can correct issues before spiraling into garbage. 

If they realize that even the slightest hint that BRJ is in the picture is bad for business, they might still have a chance.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Brian is aware of this thread. And I'll be sure to make sure he reads the latest on this if he hasn't already. I know a lot of people, on this forum or not, take that very seriously.


----------



## canuck brian

Blood Tempest said:


> Brian is aware of this thread. And I'll be sure to make sure he reads the latest on this if he hasn't already. I know a lot of people, on this forum or not, take that very seriously.



If Dave and a bunch of BRJ apologists are running the custom shop, I'd be highly suspect of the quality control due to those guys thinking Bernie actually did no wrong and have zero problem lying to cover up the fact that Bernie's actual guitar output in the final years created piles of garbage that were delivered to customers or sold to other stores for a second time after ripping off the original customer.

That the kind of guy you wanna go to for a custom? These are the same guys openly spewing that the BRJ 8 string Holloway pried away from them before everything went completely south was on the "garbage pile." I wasnt aware that guitars in the garbage come inside a custom fitted case and a pair of brand new Bareknuckle pickups in the little compartments.


----------



## Blood Tempest

To be quite honest, the thought of owning a fully custom guitar is a pipe dream for me. I wouldn't allow myself to drop that kind of dough. But I get your point. I also don't think a lot of people on that list would associate themselves with that kind of activity, granted it would be career suicide.


----------



## AxeHappy

This is sad. The Beast is one of my favourite guitar shapes. I would be all over it if a high end one was released. But with just cheap imports no interest. And I won't touch anything related to BR Jr, or people who support him.


----------



## manu80

SO I may wait for an Ignitor. I may buy something this year finally


----------



## Blood Tempest

manu80 said:


> SO I may wait for an Ignitor. I may buy something this year finally



Not sure if it will come this year, but there is a shot for next year from the way he is talking. I'm hoping for an old school shaped Ironbird.


----------



## uni777

Blood Tempest said:


> Not sure if it will come this year, but there is a shot for next year from the way he is talking. I'm hoping for an old school shaped Ironbird.


That'd be nice indeed.

Triplets would be fun..


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Viginez

i prefer the modern shape honestly
with reversed head, that would be nice


----------



## Blood Tempest

Viginez said:


> i prefer the modern shape honestly
> with reversed head, that would be nice



I would love either one, so long as they brought back this headstock:






^That's probably the best looking Ironbird ever. Not a fan of the inlays, but still. 
(For those who don't know, that belongs to Tony Iommi)


----------



## metaljohn

I'd be way more excited if they brought the harpoon back.


----------



## JamesMarshall3

"David Cohen is a tool" That and so much worse to have him connected to the Brand is bad as well, as the Bernie JR BCR builds that were a mess (Amazon has some in stock...hit and miss). I hope for the best future of these well designed guitars, but the new line made in China should be 99. to 500. if they want to go some where. Praxis EBMM line is not as good as the old OLP MM line if they want to uses cheap factories make them cheap so they can be finished by the Buyer or USE the good Korean Factories if you want to sell 500.+ imports.


----------



## monkeysuncle

uni777 said:


> That'd be nice indeed.
> 
> Triplets would be fun..



OH GOD PLZ THT RED 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloodjunkie

Could someone explain to me what exactly happened with BCR and BR Jr(and why everyone hates him)? I don't know the history at all and not having an easy time finding it. A PM would be totally fine too as I'm not intending to fuel the ....storm.


----------



## electriceye

bloodjunkie said:


> Could someone explain to me what exactly happened with BCR and BR Jr(and why everyone hates him)? I don't know the history at all and not having an easy time finding it. A PM would be totally fine too as I'm not intending to fuel the ....storm.



All you really need to know about Jr is at the top of the Luthiery forum. Long story short: he's a f*cking thief.


----------



## bloodjunkie

^Thanks. Incredible, he should be afraid to go out in public let alone show up at NAMM...


----------



## p4vl

runbirdman said:


> They need to have an established high end range with the oversized "R" logo. When you see the old pictures of Slash with his Mockingbird it's hard not to think that the brand has slid into complete obscurity from a well- respected brand.



Putting the old-school logo and 3x3 headstock on a guitar not made in the US is just fraud.


----------



## Rosal76

First those who may have a interest. Seems like this will be the first Warlock to come from the brand new B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop. 







I do think it's unusual for them to put tone chamber holes on a 6 string but if that's what the customer wanted and it makes the guitar sound better for him, then so be it. Also, I noticed that this Warlock does not have a "joint line" (I have no idea what they call it ) that are normally on U.S. custom shop Warlocks that have bevels. The joint line, as I call it, is a line that is between the top and lower back horns. It is right behind the bridge. This will be the first U.S. neck-thru Warlock that I have ever seen without joint lines or whatever they call it.

Here is a U.S. custom shop Warlock with a joint line. 

I personally like the joint lines instead of the rounded look on neck-thru Warlocks but nonetheless, can't wait to the see the Warlock when they're done building it.


----------



## electriceye

Oh, what you're referring to is a slight difference in the top woods. On the red one above, that has a (likely) 1/4" book matched top glued to the body, with the seam down the middle. 

On the raw one, what you see are lines where the body wings are glued to the neck-thru blank. You can see the lines going along both edges of the Floyd route. That's how all neck-thru bodies are made. If they were to put a top on it (I'm assuming that one is just going to be a solid color), it would look like the red one.


----------



## Rosal76

Electriceye, I didn't mean the joint lines where the neck is glued to the body, although my post did indeed sound like that's what I'm talking about. In the photo below, I placed a white circle on the line I was referring to. I just don't know what they call that line. Anyways, I cannot see that line on the unfinished Warlock. It's really weird for me not to see that line on U.S. custom shop, neck-thru Warlocks.  The Warlock being my favorite body shape from B.C. Rich and having 5 of them, anything that deviates from the norm will cause me to notice. Just like how the individuals who are dedicated fans of the original Ironbird and Widow guitars/basses will notice differences on those body shapes. I'm sure when the unfinished Warlock is done it will look nice. You know how B.C. Rich fans are, always looking at the guitars with a magnifying glass.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

IMO the entire guitar industry needs to take a look at themselves in this regard. The market is saturated with ..... Guitar centers are full of lowest common denominator bulk sale junk. The penn jillette looking guy talking about "needing" the different sale tiers and how the low priced stuff is responsible for inspiring kids is pretty encouraging. Also; obligatory ".... BR jr i hope he gets debilitating hand herpes"


----------



## electriceye

Your picture isn't coming through.


----------



## chassless

same here, can't see the picture


----------



## Rosal76

electriceye said:


> Your picture isn't coming through.



It got deleted. However, I was able to put the picture with the circle in my original post. You'll see it at the bottom. It was my fault that I didn't take the time to put the circle in my first post.


----------



## electriceye

I *sort* of see what you're saying, but I think that's more of a photography/lighting thing. Here's a better pic of that same Warlock.


----------



## Rosal76

Hey guys, the B.C. Rich online U.S. custom shop is now open. Browsed through it and there are some cool pictures of some of their guitars. There is a green camo Ironbird guitar with the Widow headstock in there that is absolutely crazy looking.

One picture that really got my attention is this one. If you look to the far right, behind the "looks like a Bich template (I thought it was a Bich but the bottom doesn't match), you can see the Deicide Trifixion cross.











Interesting to know how it ended up in the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop. 

Edit: Turns out that master luthier, Ron Estrada, who is now building for B.C. Rich, built the Trifixion bass for Glen Benton. Guess the picture is from his work shop.


----------



## electriceye

Also interesting is the sight of that Bernie Junior (or is that a Mason?) neck/headstock in them middle... Hmm....

And, wtf? They're using that hideous Hand Made in USA graphic on the back?? Why did they dredge that up? Looks like what the troll used to use on his copies.


----------



## Rosal76

electriceye said:


> Also interesting is the sight of that Bernie Junior (or is that a Mason?) neck/headstock in them middle... Hmm....



I also noticed that, too.

I believe the picture is from Ron Estrada's guitars shop. I read his bio on his main page, which is Mammoth custom guitars, and he states that he's worked with several guitar companies including Ibanez and Silvertone. Perhaps he did work for Bernie Rico Jr. guitars, also?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, it's almost the end of April, and the only place that has any of them (only the lower end Mk1 - Mk7s) in stock are Samash. 

Gear4music says they'll have some of them in for August.


----------



## electriceye

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, it's almost the end of April, and the only place that has any of them (only the lower end Mk1 - Mk7s) in stock are Samash.
> 
> Gear4music says they'll have some of them in for August.



The Music Zoo just got a beautiful NAMM 2016 CS Bich. Super $$, as usual, though.


----------



## manu80

well in Europe I only see now the 2015 model so....


----------



## Rosal76

New guitars from the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop. 

Left handed Ignitor guitar. I thought it's strange for the B.C. Rich script to be upside down instead of right side up.  






Stealth guitar.


----------



## oppgulp

Rosal76 said:


> New guitars from the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop.
> 
> Left handed Ignitor guitar. I thought it's strange for the B.C. Rich script to be upside down instead of right side up.



Are you sure it's not a reverse right handed Ignitor?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Could have also been done to ensure neck fitting until the real neck is done being built.


----------



## Andromalia

oppgulp said:


> Are you sure it's not a reverse right handed Ignitor?



If that is the case... dat fret access


----------



## Rosal76

oppgulp said:


> Are you sure it's not a reverse right handed Ignitor?



It could be. I have seen a reverse right handed Bich guitar built by the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop so anything is possible with the company. On the other hand, Deicide bassist/vocalist, Glen Benton owns/owned a U.S. custom shop Ironbird bass with the "R" logo upside down on the headstock. Seems that the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop is keeping the tradition up placing scrip/"R" logos upside down on their guitars alive and well. 

Edit: According to the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop Facebook page, they state that it is indeed a lefty Ignitor.


----------



## electriceye

Blood Tempest said:


> Could have also been done to ensure neck fitting until the real neck is done being built.



I think you might be right. That body looks like a slab of pine, so I doubt that's the actual body.

Or, hey, maybe they're pulling a "Jackson 23-fret" type mod. 

PS: To the guy-in-the-know, ANY plans for BCR to jump back into the super start game, USA-made, at a REASONABLE price?


----------



## Andromalia

electriceye said:


> PS: To the guy-in-the-know, ANY plans for *BCR *to jump back into the super start game, *USA-made*, at a *REASONABLE price*?



Bwahaha, good one !


----------



## Womb raider

Would love to see that Stealth in finished form. Got a soft spot for those guitars for obvious reasons. (Hint: avatar)


----------



## CaptainD00M

Too bad I can't afford a 7 String mocking bird custom. I'd rock one of those, hell I'd rock a 6 String tuned to B&#8230;


----------



## Blood Tempest

electriceye said:


> PS: To the guy-in-the-know, ANY plans for BCR to jump back into the super start game, USA-made, at a REASONABLE price?



At this point, anything is possible with the custom shop. If you don't go absolutely nuts with binding, colors, etc. You can get a custom shop built model for a reasonable price. Especially right now since they are getting back up and running again. I haven't personally submitted any quotes or seen people's actual quotes, but the reactions that folks have posted in the group seem to suggest the prices are good.


----------



## Rosal76

CaptainD00M said:


> Too bad I can't afford a 7 String mocking bird custom. I'd rock one of those, hell I'd rock a 6 String tuned to B&#8230;



I know you mentioned 7 string Mockingbird custom in your post and understand you would much rather have that but B.C. Rich did release a NJ series, 7 string Mockingbird in, I believe 2012. It's a NJ series guitar so it would be the highest grade in their import series, next to their high end signature series. B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop guitars are awesome but some of their import models are just as cool and lower priced.


----------



## mikernaut

Are we sure that Ignitor isn't a BRJ goof up?


----------



## BoneClaws

JD27 said:


> Oh what I would do for a nicely built Mockingbird...


I have been looking forward to new Mockingbirds all year but have yet to see one materialize IRL. What gives?

The Mk9 is pretty much my ideal vision of what a Mock should be. If I could get my hands on one and found that it lived up to expectations, it could knock a new Gibson off the top of my priority list. Until then, though, it's just vaporware. What a shame.

This reminds me of Washburn and their Parallaxe line. Amazing concepts and specs don't matter much when people can't find your guitars in a store.


----------



## Mathemagician

I'm waiting to hear about quality on the higher end BC's because I'd love an obnoxious Ironbird one day. Just gotta keep waiting I suppose.


----------



## Blood Tempest

With Summer NAMM approaching, I'm assuming that will be addressed. They are definitely attending.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really hope we get something. I kinda gave up hope in April and just assumed this was another Washburn fiasco.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I have seen some of the lower end models popping up online here and there. My guess is production got delayed for one reason or another. If they don't address it at Summer NAMM, I'm gonna float a question in the group and see what exactly is happening.


----------



## BoneClaws

Blood Tempest said:


> With Summer NAMM approaching, I'm assuming that will be addressed. They are definitely attending.





Blood Tempest said:


> I have seen some of the lower end models popping up online here and there. My guess is production got delayed for one reason or another. If they don't address it at Summer NAMM, I'm gonna float a question in the group and see what exactly is happening.


You're our point man on this! I'm relying on you for good news! 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, as are a bunch of people on this thread. Make sure the Praxis guys know our interest is REAL.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Sure thing! I will hopefully get some news on it in the coming weeks. I'll float a question out there now just in case. See if anyone has seen any of the new models in the wild yet.


----------



## Rosal76

Thought some of you guys might get a kick out of some of the new finished/almost finished, B.C. Rich guitars from the new custom shop. 











I know it doesn't affect playability and you can have it replaced but as much money that I would have to pay for a brand new deluxe Bich, I would want a brand new, non-scratched backplate. 






Small diamond, animal paw prints, owner's name, assumingly, on 12th fret and "R" logo inlays. Very unique!






The bottom horn has a cool 3D effect to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That is awesome looking.

But do we have anything from NAMM hitting the stores yet? Any projected dates yet?


----------



## Blood Tempest

I saw projected dates as November for a lot of places. Not quite sure why the availability got pushed back.


----------



## Rosal76

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But do we have anything from NAMM hitting the stores yet? Any projected dates yet?



Drummersuperstore has 11 of the new models on their Ebay page. The red Mk7 Warlock looks really nice.


----------



## Blood Tempest

There are new Kerry King sigs coming as well. Here are some prototype pics.


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest said:


> There are new Kerry King sigs coming as well. Here are some prototype pics.



Sweet!!! Really like the Kahler version. I personally would have put the Beast headstock on the Kerry King sigs because those 2 guitars have the 2nd generation Tribal graphics on them. Nonetheless, I like them.

I see some Ironbird templates on the desk in the background. Ironbird fans might get their wish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Glad they went back to the Quad. Just still bleh on the tribal. Glad they made it black instead of that garish red, though.


----------



## Andromalia

Weird, a fixed bridge with no EMGs is pretty far from Kerry's usual specs to be called a signature model.


----------



## Blytheryn

*Please let them make the Ironbird green. Please let them make the Ironbird green. Please let them make the Ironbird green...*


----------



## HotKarl

Andromalia said:


> Weird, a fixed bridge with no EMGs is pretty far from Kerry's usual specs to be called a signature model.



It is likely a new take the budget KK model they did with the Tribal V and Warlocks in the past. Bolt on neck, passive pickups, and fixed bridge.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Rosal76 said:


> Sweet!!! Really like the Kahler version. I personally would have put the Beast headstock on the Kerry King sigs because those 2 guitars have the 2nd generation Tribal graphics on them. Nonetheless, I like them.
> 
> I see some Ironbird templates on the desk in the background. Ironbird fans might get their wish.



Ironbirds are being sorted out. Pretty sure they are going to revert back to the old school body style for them. If I hear anything more, I'll let you guys know.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Glad they went back to the Quad. Just still bleh on the tribal. Glad they made it black instead of that garish red, though.



Kerry loves his tribal. It's a lot more subtle on these models. But yeah, the Quad is an excellent bridge and Praxis knows that. Expect to see them a lot more moving forward.



HotKarl said:


> It is likely a new take the budget KK model they did with the Jr. V and Warlocks in the past. Bolt on neck, self branded pickups, and fixed bridge.



Precisely what they are doing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...., should have checked Samash earlier. They have nearly the entire lineup online.

But holy .... goddamn.


----------



## Blood Tempest

They have some killer offerings for really good prices, IMO.


----------



## monkeysuncle

IRONBIRD. BC RICH DO U HEAR ME!?! IRONBIRD. I WILL BUY. OTHERS WILL TOO. IRONBIRD !!!


----------



## Rosal76

Blytheryn said:


> *Please let them make the Ironbird green. Please let them make the Ironbird green. Please let them make the Ironbird green...*





monkeysuncle said:


> IRONBIRD. BC RICH DO U HEAR ME!?! IRONBIRD. I WILL BUY. OTHERS WILL TOO. IRONBIRD !!!



Decisions. Very difficult to choose when it comes to B.C. Rich.


----------



## monkeysuncle

^ Easy, all 3


----------



## Floppystrings

I love the Ironbird too.

A lot.

Green would be great, so would bright red.


----------



## Mathemagician

*continues clicking like on all Ironbirds posted*


----------



## Blood Tempest

monkeysuncle said:


> IRONBIRD. BC RICH DO U HEAR ME!?! IRONBIRD. I WILL BUY. OTHERS WILL TOO. IRONBIRD !!!



Praxis knows the Ironbird is what everyone wants. The entire FB group has been screaming for Ironbirds since they took over. Brian knows what people want, but he is working to get it delivered RIGHT. The most recent Ironbird body is ok, but I'm pretty sure they are gonna end up going with one of the older style bodies.


----------



## electriceye

They absolutely need a super strat again. US made. Decent prices. Do the Gunslinger RIGHT (meaning IDENTICAL to the original specs in every single way) and they will come.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I hope they will consider more ERG options. Before Praxis took over, they offered some different 7 and 8 string models. Hopefully that will expand in the future. They only have two 7 string models with this current lineup, but I'm sure it will be added on.


----------



## Blytheryn

Rosal76 said:


> Decisions. Very difficult to choose when it comes to B.C. Rich.



Give it a trem, and make it in gloss black, slime green and Ferrari red. Nothing stupid on the fretboard, and the reversed stock, and it will sell in droves...


----------



## Blood Tempest

Diamond inlays, Quad and Kahler (or Floyd) options, black hardware, reversed headstock, solid colors and a higher tier model with maybe some flame or quilt tops. Would be excellent!


----------



## JD27

All these other models are wonderful and all, but I am here to ask the important questions... Where the F is my MK9 Mockingbird!


----------



## Blytheryn

Blood Tempest said:


> Diamond inlays, Quad and Kahler (or Floyd) options, black hardware, reversed headstock, solid colors and a higher tier model with maybe some flame or quilt tops. Would be excellent!



This is how BC Rich should do BC Rich. Can't wait to pick up my Slimebird!


----------



## Mathemagician

The Ironbird, reverse headstock, plain ebony fretboard, sevenstring, Khaler OR hardtail, neon green MATTE neckthrough, mahogany body. 

Or the same thing as a superstrat. Oh man. Take my "normally an ESP-fanboy" money.

Edit: maple fretboard will also most definitely work.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> All these other models are wonderful and all, but I am here to ask the important questions... Where the F is my MK9 Mockingbird!



They pop up from time to time. Sam Ash seems to carry everything up to the Mk7 models. Not quite sure what the delay is a result of just yet. I'll try to ask again this week.

https://reverb.com/item/1779718-bc-rich-mockingbird-electric-guitar-walnut-burl-finish-mk9-mb-wnb-w-case


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest said:


> Diamond inlays, Quad and Kahler (or Floyd) options, black hardware, reversed headstock, solid colors and a higher tier model with maybe some flame or quilt tops. Would be excellent!



The Ironbird below would be nice as a higher end model. I personally don't see it happening because the curved in-line headstock on a Ironbird can be really peculiar to most people, especially those who are used to seeing Ironbirds with the pointed headstock. * Ironbird below once owned by ex-Deicide guitarist, Eric Hoffman. I'm curious to know how much money the guy below payed to have it.  The headstock is not supposed to look all bumpy. I don't know what happened there.  







The Ironbird below would be cool as a lower end model. The model below is actually a U.S. custom shop model but if they could make it a bolt-on import. To lower the price and all.


----------



## monkeysuncle

^ YES. 

Also seeing as how Brian Hoffman has a bunch of guitars for sale on eBay right now, I'm assuming that fellow probably spent around $10,000 ...


----------



## metaljohn

monkeysuncle said:


> ^ YES.
> 
> Also seeing as how Brian Hoffman has a bunch of guitars for sale on eBay right now, I'm assuming that fellow probably spent around $10,000 ...



Which would be extremely dumb on his part, considering he could order a Custom shop to his exact specs for between a third and half of that price. Yikes.


----------



## pastanator

Ironbird without pointy headstock is a dumb idea


----------



## monkeysuncle

Prototype Rich Beast Designed by Bernie SR and Brian Hoffman Deicide Amon | eBay


----------



## manu80

Not mine but ...
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/142052490547


----------



## Rosal76

New guitars from the U.S. custom shop. 






I know it's not my guitar but I think the 12th diamond inlays are too small. Those size inlays (the 12th) would look fine if the guitar was speced with small diamond inlays. * I think the builder is a fan of the Fast and Furious movie franchise. 1970 Dodge Charger (from the first movie) and 1969 Yenko Camaro (second movie) toy cars in the background.  






Did not ever think the Draco would come back but that's cool.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Rosal76 said:


> New guitars from the U.S. custom shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not my guitar but I think the 12th diamond inlays are too small. Those size inlays (the 12th) would look fine if the guitar was speced with small diamond inlays. * I think the builder is a fan of the Fast and Furious movie franchise. 1970 Dodge Charger (from the first movie) and 1969 Yenko Camaro (second movie) toy cars in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not ever think the Draco would come back but that's cool.


Did someone say DRACO?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a ....ing time warp seeing you post again.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I know right?


----------



## Blood Tempest

The BC Rich Facebook posted:


> Want it?
> Need it?
> Hit our "SHOP NOW" button and GET IT!
> $849, and includes a B.C. Rich Hard Shell Case!
> Mk9-MB in both Walnut Burl (Pictured) or Maple Burl.
> Rock Your Mock!



I've looked on their Facebook page and their website, and have yet to locate a "SHOP NOW" button. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest said:


> I've looked on their Facebook page and their website, and have yet to locate a "SHOP NOW" button. Am I missing something here?



I saw that too. I even read all the comments pertaining to the Mockingbird because I thought there would be a chance of seeing a link that would show stores that sell the Mockingbird but have also, found nothing.


----------



## electriceye

I think the headstock on that IB above is simply the result of very bad photochopping. You can see someone basically blacked out the entire original background and looks like they got a little carried away around that HS. 

Can't believe they're building Dracos. Bleh.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Rosal76 said:


> I saw that too. I even read all the comments pertaining to the Mockingbird because I thought there would be a chance of seeing a link that would show stores that sell the Mockingbird but have also, found nothing.



I'm thoroughly confused. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest said:


> I'm thoroughly confused. Glad I'm not the only one



After some research on the B.C. Rich Junkies Facebook page, I did find some info on where one could purchase a Mk11 Warlock. One of the comments asked, "where in California could one purchase from?" and Brian Xavier responded, "SoCal. Fountain Valley Music". I checked the Fountain Valley website but found no B.C. Rich guitars. They are a music store and they are in California but no sign of B.C. Rich. 

On the other hand, B.C. Rich have made a big transition involving ownership so they (B.C. Rich) and all the stores (selling B.C. Rich) may need time to get things in order. 

Here's a picture of the Mk11 Warlock that I saw on the Junkies page where Brian said you could buy from Fountain Valley Music. The t-shirt is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Man, those Mk11 Warlocks are some tasty slabs of wood! I personally hate trems, but they are gorgeous!


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest said:


> Man, those Mk11 Warlocks are some tasty slabs of wood! I personally hate trems, but they are gorgeous!



I know. B.C. Rich is the best company to take a guitar body shape and make them evil, elegant and traditional looking at the same time. IMHO, that is really hard to pull off.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Rosal76 said:


> I know. B.C. Rich is the best company to take a guitar body shape and make them evil, elegant and traditional looking at the same time. IMHO, that is really hard to pull off.



I agree fully!


----------



## Rosal76

Finished Stealth.






Can't wait to see the finished Ironbird.


----------



## Mathemagician

Can't post Ironbirds until we can click "like". Pretty sure it's a rule or something.


----------



## Mangle

Recently received a quote from the CS for a lefty, neckthru Ironbird. Nothing crazy - twin humbucker, original floyd, solid color, reverse headstock, satin neck - you know, business as usual. Man, that sh*t is way out of my price range. I mean, exorbitantly so.

All of you righties'll be getting a f*cking maxed out beauty in the form of a MK11 Ironbird next year, most likely. I guess I'll just have to continue to hope for the best. Dat Warlock Mk11 is making me jones hard!


----------



## Rosal76

Mangle said:


> Recently received a quote from the CS for a lefty, neckthru Ironbird. Nothing crazy - twin humbucker, original floyd, solid color, reverse headstock, satin neck - you know, business as usual. Man, that sh*t is way out of my price range. I mean, exorbitantly so.



How much were they wanting?



Mangle said:


> All of you righties'll be getting a f*cking maxed out beauty in the form of a MK11 Ironbird next year, most likely.



Any details/specs?


----------



## Mangle

Rosal76 said:


> How much were they wanting?{/QUOTE] $4,800 was the basic quote. For a Mahogany/Maple 5 piece neckthru w/ Mahogany wings/body. Dimarzio X2N/bridge - neck to be decided later. Black ebony fretboard - no fret markers, glowing - side markers. Plus all I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Rosal76

Mangle said:


> $4,800 was the basic quote.



Damn!!! That is a lot for a standard Ironbird.


----------



## Mangle

Rosal76 said:


> Damn!!! That is a lot for a standard Ironbird.



Especially for a company with such a spotty overall history. Although not quite as steep as the 7 grand quote I got from Ibanez around 15 years ago for a lefty Xiphos with basically the same specs. Good f*ckin' times!


----------



## Sephiroth952

Mangle said:


> Especially for a company with such a spotty overall history. Although not quite as steep as the 7 grand quote I got from Ibanez around 15 years ago for a lefty Xiphos with basically the same specs. Good f*ckin' times!


Man literally everything pertaining to Ibanez in your comment makes no sense.


----------



## Miek

the xiphos hasn't even existed for 10 years yet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He said the same in in a previous thread.


----------



## electriceye

Rosal76 said:


> Damn!!! That is a lot for a standard Ironbird.



It is, but it's in line with the BCR CS the past several yrs. If they're able to command that price, good for them. But, I certainly won't be one of those customers any time soon. I got a 2004 NOS CS Mock Deluxe for $900 a couple of years ago. So, can't ever beat that.


----------



## Rosal76

Blood Tempest, if B.C. Rich ever decides to make a natural wood, import Beast guitar, you should send them this picture for inspiration, if they haven't seen it already that is. I figure if they can make something like the Mk11 Ziricote Warlock, then something like the Beast in the picture below shouldn't be a problem. Wood looks almost the same as the Mk11 Ziricote Warlock, or least the same color. The guitarist below is Eric Hoffman from Deicide, once again, has all of the cool B.C. Rich guitars.  Picture taken from the B.C. Rich Junkies page.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Nice!!! ^


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blood Tempest said:


> There are new Kerry King sigs coming as well. Here are some prototype pics.




Wonder if any new Kerry Vs will be released? I'll definitely pick up a Warlock though.


----------



## purpledc

Mangle said:


> Especially for a company with such a spotty overall history. Although not quite as steep as the 7 grand quote I got from Ibanez around 15 years ago for a lefty Xiphos with basically the same specs. Good f*ckin' times!



So I take it doc lent you the delorean to get that quote? Maybe it was $7,000 because they wanted a $1000 premium for every year the guitar had not been thought of yet.


----------



## Malkav

purpledc said:


> So I take it doc lent you the delorean to get that quote? Maybe it was $7,000 because they wanted a $1000 premium for every year the guitar had not been thought of yet.



I'm actually more curious about the idea that Ibanez were going to build a custom guitar? Since when is that available outside the LACS and for regular people?

Also lol at the red guitar in the back of the Warlock pictures that seems to be having an electronics prolapse


----------



## Mangle

*


----------



## Rosal76

Hey guys, the B.C. Rich, Instagram page have new pics of some of their guitars in the build process. For some reason, I can't copy and post the pics here but here's the link to their Instagram page. There's a Warbeast guitar, 7-string Ironbird guitar and a Speed V that look really cool.  

https://www.instagram.com/b.c.richcustomshop/


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

That V and Iron Bird look like they will be awesome!


----------



## zappatton2

The Facebook group B.C.Rich Junkies is showing off an _acoustic_ Ironbird build, it is quite literally the stuff of dreams.


----------



## Rosal76

zappatton2 said:


> The Facebook group B.C.Rich Junkies is showing off an _acoustic_ Ironbird build, it is quite literally the stuff of dreams.



That is crazy. Cool but also crazy.

Hey guys, there's a new pic of a Beast guitar on the Instagram page. If you look closely and compare this Beast to other U.S. custom shop Beast guitars, you can see that the builder cut/shaped the top horn a litter thinner than previous U.S. custom shop Beasts. Having a custom shop Beast myself and always examining Beast guitars, I normally spot differences in the shape. I like it because it makes the horn look sharper and longer. Very cool.


----------



## electriceye

Rosal76 said:


> Hey guys, the B.C. Rich, Instagram page have new pics of some of their guitars in the build process. For some reason, I can't copy and post the pics here but here's the link to their Instagram page. There's a Warbeast guitar, 7-string Ironbird guitar and a Speed V that look really cool.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/b.c.richcustomshop/



I LOVE the Speed Vs. I think I've only seen one or two CS Vs before. Saw a white one a few yrs back that was only like $2k. Fell in love, but couldn't afford it. BCR should make more of them.


----------



## Rosal76

Hey guys, I thought some of you may like these pictures of some of the new B.C.R. custom shop guitars from the 2017 NAMM show. These are from the, "The B.C. Rich Custom Shop - Hand made in the USA" Facebook page. There are more pics but I only posted a few. 







When I first saw this pic before I saw the group shot above, I thought it was going to be a Pat O'Brien (Cannibal Corpse) signature model because Pat is the only person I know of who owns a B.C.R. with a red "R" logo and black diamond inlays. Turns out it's the red Ironbird.


----------



## zappatton2

Rosal76 said:


> Hey guys, I thought some of you may like these pictures of some of the new B.C.R. custom shop guitars from the 2017 NAMM show. These are from the, "The B.C. Rich Custom Shop - Hand made in the USA" Facebook page. There are more pics but I only posted a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first saw this pic before I saw the group shot above, I thought it was going to be a Pat O'Brien (Cannibal Corpse) signature model because Pat is the only person I know of who owns a B.C.R. with a red "R" logo and black diamond inlays. Turns out it's the red Ironbird.



Damn those are nice. I neeed to see more of that acoustic Ironbird. I know a lot of folks have had issues with their business practices over the last, ohh, decade and half or so, but I still love the look of them, and before I had to sell off almost all my guitars, the CS Riches I had were some of the best guitars I've ever played.


----------



## Rosal76

zappatton2 said:


> I neeed to see more of that acoustic Ironbird.



Here are 2 more from their Facebook page. 











I'd like to see the guitar case, if they even make one, for it.


----------



## electriceye

That IB acoustic is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. It couldn't look/be more uncomfortable.

Those CS models should be what they are selling now. Basic, clean models. Not the garbage they have out now.


----------



## smokiekouki

Every bc I've seen is hideous. I don't see the appeal


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Daily reminder that this company is full of scammers. Just firewood.


----------



## lewis

these guitars 

and....that Acoustic Ironbird??


----------



## zappatton2

Rosal76 said:


> Here are 2 more from their Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the guitar case, if they even make one, for it.



Thanks for the pics! I think it's gorgeous, and while they're not for everybody, I've always thought BCR has the best shapes.


----------

